#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-31
<epileg> RainCT:
<epileg> RainCT: ping
<RainCT> ?
<epileg> bones
<epileg> RainCT: ja he fet el packet deb
<epileg> gràcies!
<RainCT> guais :)
<epileg> però tinc un problema, només puc crear el binari, no els paquets font
<epileg> es queixa de que hi ha fitxers png al directori debian/
<epileg> de que hi han binaris vaja
<epileg> com es pot solucionar això? si és que es pot solucionar
<RainCT> no posant-hi el png ;)
<RainCT> o pasant al nou format de paquets 3.0 que ho soluciona
<RainCT> el qual es fa creant un fitxer debian/source/format
<RainCT> i escrivint-hi "3.0 (quilt)"
<epileg> això ja ho he fet i es segueix queixant
<RainCT> llavors en lloc d'un .diff.gz et farà un .debian.tar.gz i funcionarà
<epileg> s'ha de fer alguna cosa més?
<RainCT> no
<RainCT> si treus el png funciona?
<RainCT> i et fa un .debian.tar.gz?
<epileg> doncs no ho entenc. pera que ho torno a provar
<epileg> un moment que faig proves i et dic alguna cosa
<pespin> perque vols posar una imatge al directori debian?
<epileg> pespin, afegir menús a l'aplicació
<pespin> epileg, i si envies els canvis upstream? Això ho hauria de fer l'autotools no?
<RainCT> pespin: però ha d'esperar un tarball nou
<pespin> pregunto, no sé del tot com va el tema dels paquets a debian
<RainCT> era divertit posar PNG's a debian/ fins fa un any
<epileg> RainCT: que vols dir?
<RainCT> els havies de convertir en ascii
<RainCT> i al compilar tornar-los a convertir en binari
<epileg> ostres!
<RainCT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/BinaryFilesInDiff
<pespin> lol
<pespin> RainCT, me n'haig d'anar, ens veiem dimecres?
<RainCT> (el howto aquest és meu btw XD)
<RainCT> pespin: dimecres o dimarts?
<RainCT> ah dimecres, si
<RainCT> quin liu que m'estic fotent amb els dies XD
<pespin> xDDD
<pespin> jo ja tinc funcionant el servidor caldav, ja tho ensenyaré xD
<RainCT> pespin: per cert, quin hotel tens a brusseles?
<pespin> dww
<pespin> RainCT, en parlem per la tarda, que marxo!
<RainCT> oks
<RainCT> cya
<pespin> recordamho :P
<epileg> RainCT: http://paste.debian.net/106120/
<epileg> ehmmmmmmmmmm, ara que m'ho miro..........
<epileg> es que vaig estar moltes hores seguides
<epileg> i al final ja no veia res
<RainCT> haha
<epileg> veig que s'han de posar a debian/source/include-binaries oi?
<RainCT> Doncs no ho sé, no ho he provat mai :P
<epileg> i llavors al fitxer foo.install he de posar la ruta, o no cal¿
<RainCT> si
<RainCT> l'has de posar
<epileg> d'acuerdu, ara ho provo
<epileg> RainCT:  barrufa
<epileg> cony!
<epileg> RainCT: dic que NO barrufa
<RainCT> no?
<epileg> pera
<epileg> sembla que «include-binaries» és un fitxer i no un directori
<epileg> http://paste.debian.net/106122/
<epileg> cool!!!
<epileg> sep!
<epileg> s'han de posar tots els binaris, amb la seva ruta, dins del fitxer debian/source/include-binaries, i voila!
<epileg> RainCT: ?
<epileg> RainCT: gràcies per tot!
<RainCT> de res
<RainCT> ja et funciona?
<epileg> sep
<epileg> merci!!!!
<epileg> però tot no és tant bonic
<epileg> resulta que aquest projecte és moooolt antic, del 1984
<epileg> i té forces incompatibilitats amb els sistemes actuals, cosa que fa impossible que s'instaŀli a /usr/
<epileg> així que per defecte ho fan a /usr/brlcad/
<epileg> incloses les biblioteques
<epileg> RainCT: alguna experiència en crear fitxers rpm?
<RainCT> no
<epileg> d'acord, merci
<dpm> mare meva, del 1984...
<epileg> sep :-)
<epileg> debian és del 93
<epileg> i GNU/linux del 91 oi?
<dpm> crec que sí
<epileg> de fet crec que és el projecte de programari lliure més antic que es manté actiu
<epileg> i com a guinda, està mantingut perl'«Army Research Laboratory» de l'exercit dels EEUU
<esc-espriu> Hola, com puc posar entorno grafic a ubuntu server?
<epileg> $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<epileg> esc-espriu: diria que és així
<mdepalol> +1
<esc-espriu> em diu q no troba el paquete ubutu-desktop
<epileg> no, ha de ser UBUNTU, no ubutu
<epileg> amb N
<esc-espriu> be, cert, a l'ordre ho he escrit be amb N
<mdepalol> curiòs
<esc-espriu> que es curiòs?
<epileg> fes un:
<epileg> $ sudo apt-get update
<epileg> a veure si apareix
<mdepalol> que no aparegui
<mdepalol> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mdepalol> hauria de ser exactament això
<esc-espriu> en diu conectando
<epileg> doncs deixa'l que connecti...
<esc-espriu> i errors..
<mdepalol> eeps
<esc-espriu> imgino que no he configurat be la xarxa
<mdepalol> això és diferent, probablement no es pot connectar a internet
<mdepalol> i llavors no troba la llista de paquets
<epileg> i com parles amb nosaltres?
<mdepalol> deu ser això
<esc-espriu> amb ordres no m'acrlaro
<esc-espriu> faig un resum
<esc-espriu> he descargat ubuntu 10.10 server
<esc-espriu> he fet una primera insta... em va donar alguns problemes..
<esc-espriu> he tornat a fer l'instal
<esc-espriu> i.. ara crec  q be
<esc-espriu> pero.. la primera vegada em va demanar per configurar la xarxa manualment
<esc-espriu> i la segona.. em va dir que la xarxa estava correcta...
<mdepalol> a la linia de comandes fes: ping www.google.es
<esc-espriu> el meu router... no admet ip automatiques
<epileg> mdepalol: «línia d'ordres» si no et sap gre ;-)
<esc-espriu> per aixo volia entrar per algun entor grafic
<mdepalol> perdoni vosté
<esc-espriu> ordre de comandes se fer un ping i un ls ;) mes o menys
<esc-espriu> el ping a www.google.es no respon res
<epileg> mdepalol: no t'emprenyis home! que ho he dit en positiu
<mdepalol> ja ho sé:)
<mdepalol> no m'he pas emprenyat
<esc-espriu> vinga sense emprenyar ningu... :D
<esc-espriu> quina ordre per configurar la xarxa
<esc-espriu> plis!
<epileg> d'acuerdu
<epileg> jo no se pas per on començar
<esc-espriu> per configurar la xarxa
<esc-espriu> tinc dues tarjetes de xarxa
<epileg> otia!
<mdepalol> gensanta
<epileg> i les dues funcionant?
<mdepalol> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<mdepalol> a vere, comença per aquí, a poc a poc i amb bona lletra eh ?
<esc-espriu> de que serveixen dues..  si no estan configurades :D
<esc-espriu> val. aixo es la meva primera enciclopedia _:D
<epileg> doncs que pots confondre una per l'altra, a l'hora de configurar-les
<mdepalol> doncs a tornar-hi :D
<esc-espriu> val. confirmat!! estan desabled :D
<mdepalol> bé, és un bon començament
<mdepalol> o una bona explicació de perquè l'apt no trobava la llista de paquets
<mdepalol> això és positiu
<esc-espriu> crec... que... el probl pot estar al instal.... ara amb sudo apt-get install ethtool  tambe em diu que " no trobat"
<mdepalol> bé, té bastant sentit
<mdepalol> apt-get install busca el paquet a internet
<mdepalol> si estàs configurant la xarxa no tens internet
<mdepalol> per tant, hauràs de passar sense
<esc-espriu> mmm pasar sense?? i per a que vull un server si no es pot conectar a internet?
<mdepalol> no no
<mdepalol> perdona, vull dir que hauràs de passar sense el 'ethtool'
<mdepalol> la comanda important és la ifconfig
<esc-espriu> val, a veure anem per pasos:
<mdepalol> i aquesta segur que ja va instal·lada
<esc-espriu> he fet sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.199 netmask 255.255.255.0
<esc-espriu> ara l'haure de dir la porta d'enllaç
<esc-espriu> amb route?
<mdepalol> doncs si
<mdepalol> que serà la ip del router
<esc-espriu> ja
<esc-espriu> ara les dns?
<mdepalol> prova de fer ping 209.85.143.99
<esc-espriu> correcte
<mdepalol> guai
<mdepalol> doncs si, ara el dns
<esc-espriu> ja esta
<esc-espriu> i ara??
<mdepalol> doncs ara hauries de tenir internet
<mdepalol> ping www.google.es
<esc-espriu> si
<esc-espriu> tinc
<mdepalol> doncs perfecte
<mdepalol> ja ta no ?
<esc-espriu> jajaj
<esc-espriu> nopppp
<mdepalol> bé, ara pel tema gràfic
<esc-espriu> ara ... el grfic
<mdepalol> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<esc-espriu> ok
<esc-espriu> mateix error
<mdepalol> coñe
<mdepalol> quin ?
<esc-espriu> leyendo lista de pquetes ... Hecho
<esc-espriu> creando arbol de dependicas
<mdepalol> fes doncs, apt-get update
<esc-espriu> diu.. no se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo
<esc-espriu> vaig triar catala.. i em diu en castella
<esc-espriu> oprn 13: permission denied
<esc-espriu> open 13: permission denied
<mdepalol> ah coleguilla
<mdepalol> sudo apt-get update
<esc-espriu> durant instal... em va demanar instalLar alguna cosa de seguretat i vaig dir que si
<esc-espriu> era el sudo... jaja
<mdepalol> nah
<mdepalol> saps com funcionen els usuaris i els superusuaris ?
<esc-espriu> si
<mdepalol> ok, doncs apa, prova això del update amb el sudo, a vere què te diu
<esc-espriu> hauria d'entrar a la shell com root , oi?
<mdepalol> si escrius sudo a davant d'una comanda
<mdepalol> s'executarà com a root
<mdepalol> (et demanarà el password)
<esc-espriu> si, ja ho he apress
<mdepalol> ubuntu per defecte no té habilitat l'usuari root, tot va amb sudo
<esc-espriu> la transicio de w a ubuntu.. quan dura en persones madres?
<esc-espriu> madures
<esc-espriu> jaja
<mdepalol> depen
<esc-espriu> ahh doncs.. crec que ho he habilitat...
<esc-espriu> pq faig servir linkat..
<esc-espriu> i he fer un passwd root.-.....
<mdepalol> ah ok
<esc-espriu> be.. ja tinc descargat... apt-get
<esc-espriu> ara apt-get ubuntu-dektop
<esc-espriu> esta descarregant
<esc-espriu> pel que veig.. faltava intalador, oi?
<mdepalol> no, faltava que l'instal·lador tingués una llista actualitzada dels paquets que pot instal·lar
<esc-espriu> en paraules d'espardanyes jaja
<esc-espriu> te per una hora.. :D visca l'adsl :D
<esc-espriu> puc fer alguna cosa mentres tant?
<mdepalol> pots cantar
<mdepalol> :)
<mdepalol> nah, deixa que es vagi instal·lant
<mdepalol> per cert, no sé si has anat emplenant els fitxers de configuració
<mdepalol>  /etc/resolv.conf i /etc/network/interfaces
<mdepalol> el qeu posa el tutorial aquell vaja
<mdepalol> en cas de que no ho hagis fet fes-ho, sino hauràs de fer tot el rollo ifconfig cada vegada
<esc_espriu> hola :D abans de res.. gracies per l'ajuda...
<esc_espriu> m'he caigut _D
<mdepalol> no worries
<esc_espriu> be... per avui.. he fet molt
<esc_espriu> ara s'esta desmpaquetant un munt de coses...
<esc_espriu> espero que demà quan torni.. ja estigui a punt
<esc_espriu> gracies ubuntuaires :D
<esc_espriu> hola, ja he intal·lat ubuntu-desktop
<esc_espriu> ara com ho poso en marxa?
<esc_espriu> nomes cal startx?
<esc_espriu> i funciona!
<mdepalol> bé, en principi si reinicies l'ordinador ja s'engegarà sol...
<mdepalol> bé, no n'estic segur
<mdepalol> però si, amb startx ja tira
<mdepalol> ai quins records
<esc_espriu> records??? guines?
<esc_espriu> vols dir ...que no treballes mai en entorn grafic?
<esc_espriu> o que no fas servir ubuntu?
<esc_espriu> :D
<esc_espriu> nomes era una broma ;)... gracies per la teva ajuda, demà tornare amb altres questions :D
<mdepalol> ah doncs vull dir que "quan jo començava amb això de Linux" els entorns gràfics encara estaven una mica verds
<mdepalol> i l'startx rebentava que donava gust :D
<mdepalol> aish que tiempos
<mdepalol> el fitxer xf86conf s'havia de configurar.... amb VIM
<mdepalol> con un par
<mdepalol> quantes hores perdudes :D
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-01
<esc_espriu> hola ja soc aqui de nou! el server ja esta amb internet i funciona en modo grafic
<esc_espriu> logicamnet el modo grafic es menja molt...haure d'aprendre per comandament :D
<esc_espriu> el meu objectiu es fer instal·lar ubuntu en 30 notebox.
<esc_espriu> esteu disposat a donar 30 cops de ma?
<esc_espriu> mdepalol: vols ser el meu padrí :D
<mdepalol> notebooks ?
<mdepalol> hauràs d'utilitzar una ubuntu per notebook eh ?
<esc_espriu> val. com que començo de nou.. cap problem
<esc_espriu> aixo es el que vull, no ficar la pota en coses obvies
<esc_espriu> l'altre dia et vaig comentar.. que vull fer l'instal·lacio des de el servidor... per tal rentabilitzar el manteniment.. dels notebook
<mdepalol> sips, amb això et podré ajudar poc, no sé pas com funciona ni ho he fet mai
<mdepalol> però em sembla que bàsicament tens la imatge del sistema operatiu al servidor
<mdepalol> i que els netbooks l'agafen i s'instal·len d'allà
<mdepalol> però tot això son suposicions
<esc_espriu> si, crec que la cosa funciona aixi...
<esc_espriu> abans havia intal"lat un linkat per a que actues com a servidor de terminals tontos
<esc_espriu> imagino que el sistema es semblant
<esc_espriu> tinc aquest document que crec que indica com s'ha de fer
<esc_espriu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server
<mdepalol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<mdepalol> aquest diria jo que és el que t'interessa més
<esc_espriu> ok
<esc_espriu> mmm no tinc acces al router :( Ensenyament no confia en els metres :((
<esc_espriu> pero.. el ttfp em va funcionar al servidor linkat
<esc_espriu> i.. en tot cas puc montar una sub-red per fer la instalació, no??
<mdepalol> si, suposo que si :-/
<RainCT> esc_espriu: diria que si et cal obrir algun port ho pots demanar
<esc_espriu> rainCT, tinc oberts alguns ports, quin son necesaris?
<RainCT> esc_espriu: Ni idea. Ho comento ja que dius que no tens accés al router
<esc_espriu> jo, que dificil es hacer el amor en un cinca1000
<esc_espriu> estic al primer pass install bootp em diu que falta parametres!
<espriu-ubuntu> hola soc espriu, ara des del servidor, anem avançant :D
<espriu-ubuntu> intento "install bootp", des de la linia d'ordres em diu "falta archivo destinacion"
<espriu-ubuntu> des d'entorn grafic em diu que hi paquetes de fuentae no autenicadas, acepto ... pero no fa res
<albertque> bona nit, q és aquí la reunió x preparar la propera install party?
<evilk> Hola a tots
<evilk> i hola Albert
<josepgallart> hola
<josepgallart> bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> hola albertque
<albertque> hola, acabo d sopar i vinc
<SiscoGarcia> la reunió no és específicament per la propera install però en parlarem
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions#Propera%20reuni%C3%B3
<albertque> ah, ok
<SiscoGarcia> nanit sergimateo
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<sergimateo> bona nit, SiscoGarcia
<Porta> bona nit a tots!
<SiscoGarcia> 2 minuts i claqueta ;)
<SiscoGarcia> ... si ve el kappo
<albertque> doncs quan x ordre del dia em toqui us faig 5 cèntims del q tenim
<SiscoGarcia> ostitú té l'orella connectada
<SiscoGarcia> si et sembla albertque el tercer punt de l'ordre del dia el comentem tots dos, ok?
<evilk> :)
<evilk> a punnt per començar
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, bona nit
<quoniam> d'acord SiscoGarcia
<quoniam> tu comences i jo aclareixo si fa falta algo
<rafael_carreras> hola SiscoGarcia
<rafael_carreras> ja és l'hora
<SiscoGarcia> claqueta?
<rafael_carreras> ################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions#Propera%20reuni%C3%B3
<rafael_carreras> comencem la reunió
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt era Ubuntu Global Jam
<rafael_carreras> Es farà el dissabte 2 d'abril. On la fem? A les Borges Blanques o a un altre lloc?
<rafael_carreras> tot i que ja n'hem parlat a la llista, hauríem d'acabar de decidir-nos
<xavi_sole> a mi em sembla bé a le borges blanques...
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que a la Borrassa els anava bé, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla que l'única objecció que hi havia era de l'alexm i va acceptar la meua proposta de fer-la aquest cop a Borges, veure què tal i en funció d'això en parlem
<SiscoGarcia> a la Borrassa hi estan plenament d'acord
<alexm> doncs endavant
<SiscoGarcia> ja en vam parlar dimecres
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies alexm
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja que hi és a l'ordre del dia, votem
<rafael_carreras> fem la UGJ a la Borrassa?
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<rafael_carreras> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<alexm> +0
<xavi_sole> +1
<SiscoGarcia> RainCT, ?
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: ping
<SiscoGarcia> pespin, ping
<SiscoGarcia> RainCT, ping
<RainCT> bnes
<SiscoGarcia> bones RainCT
<sergimateo> +1
<SiscoGarcia> merci sergimateo
<SiscoGarcia> diria que ja hi ha quòrum, oi?
<RainCT> +0
<rafael_carreras> doncs fem la UGJ a la Borrassa el 2 d'abril
<alexm> crec que era 5, aleshores sí
<rafael_carreras> segon punt: Install a Vilaweb 26 de febrer
<rafael_carreras> A la visita que vam efectuar l'Àlex, el Rafael i jo a Vilaweb per l'Install del 26 de febrer, es va plantejar que es podia fer a més de l'Install alguna presentació. Tenen un lloc per separat per l'Install (uns 10 llocs) i una saleta amb cadires i pantalla per projectar per unes 20 persones. S'hauria de veure si volem fer alguna presentació i de quin tipus
<SiscoGarcia> sí alexm diria que era 5
<pespin> SiscoGarcia, pong
<SiscoGarcia> nanit pespin
<pespin> ah, reunió :P
<rafael_carreras> jo ja he obert un wiki per això de vilaweb
<rafael_carreras> i l'estic buscant
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Vilaweb2011
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Vilaweb2011
<rafael_carreras> ups
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<pespin> la Install no té res a veure amb nova release d'ubuntu no?
<SiscoGarcia> no, potser serà l'última install 10.10 de l'equip
<SiscoGarcia> tret que el josepgallart se n'inventi 15 més :D
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla bé el que proposa el wagafo de fer-hi presentacions a més de la install
<josepgallart> :-D
<pespin> uhm i la trobada amb temàtica de dispositius empotrats quan era?
<rafael_carreras> pespin, a la Borrassa al maig
<rafael_carreras> això és a més a més :-)
<pespin> okk
<rafael_carreras> us sembla bé que es facin les presentacions o què?
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<rafael_carreras> ah, +1
<wagafo> jo suposo que +1
<josepgallart> +1
<sergimateo> A mi em sembla, bé. Es com una festa de llançament però en petit :)
<wagafo> Clar que s'han de buscar ponents
<pespin> a mi m'és indiferent :P
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: posaré un anunci a les llistes, el fas tu al fòrum?
<wagafo> Vols dir preguntar si algú vol presentar alguna cosa?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí
<wagafo> D'acord
<SiscoGarcia> jo tinc pensada una de http://sparkleshare.org/ per la Borrassa
<wagafo> Però s'haurà de tancar aviat per passar-los el programa a Vilaweb i que puguin fer difusió
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia: com que la sala es de 20 persones, igual et servix de prova
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: ja correrem doncs
<SiscoGarcia> era la idea sergimateo
<SiscoGarcia> una mena d'assaig ;)
<rafael_carreras> sí, hem d'avisar que allò és petit
<alexm> jo prepararé la infraestructura de la install
<wagafo> Hem de fer inscripcions perquè no se'ns dispari
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, portaràs un mirall?
<alexm> sí
<SiscoGarcia> a la Borrassa també, oi?
<alexm> sí
<SiscoGarcia> perfecte!
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ja estem d'aquest punt també
<rafael_carreras> passem al tercer
<rafael_carreras> Primera trobada a laBorrassa
<rafael_carreras> Impressions de la primera trobada presencial amb la gent que acollirà la festa 11.04
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: endavant
<albertque> abans d començar, us presento en Xavi_sole, q és un amic q tb colaborara a la install d borges
<xavi_sole> Bona nit
<rafael_carreras> hola xavi_sole
<wagafo> Hola
<albertque> informàtic expert i ubuntaire convençut
<sergimateo> hola xavi_sole !
<SiscoGarcia> bé, l'albertque és el nostre contacte a la Borrassa, per si algú no ho sabia
<SiscoGarcia> hola xavi_sole
<wagafo> Bona nit albertque
<xavi_sole> bona nit albertque
<albertque> bona nit a tots
<SiscoGarcia> d'entrada, dir-vos que hi vaig trobar molt bona predisposició
<SiscoGarcia> totes les màquines amb ubuntu ;)
<rafael_carreras> ole!
<SiscoGarcia> 10 Mb de baixada i 1 Mb de pujada; WiFi i possibilitat d'ampliar amb connexió Wimax simètrica
<alexm> molt bé!
<xavi_sole> perfecteee
<albertque> al lloc on fem el taller d'install no hi ha els 10/1, hi posarem wimax
<albertque> mirarem q sigui 4/$
<albertque> 4/4
<SiscoGarcia> 10/1 era a baix?
<albertque> a l'edifici d la borrassa
<albertque> on no n'hi ha és al centre civic
<SiscoGarcia> què heu pensat de traslladar-ho al centre cívic?
<albertque> a l'edifici d la borrassa tenim els 10/1 i wifi obert
<josepgallart> tot el
<sergimateo> camp
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, controla't
<josepgallart> tot el s espais son acceicbles amb cadira de rodes??
<albertque> jo ho veig petit x fer-ho només a la borrassa
<SiscoGarcia> sí josepgallart  ho vaig deixar clar
<albertque> si, josep, tot accessible
<SiscoGarcia> cal dir que laBorrassa és petit, només hi ha 2 sales, una de les quals pot ser adient per la sala Tallers i l'altra potser és una mica petita per la sala Auditori
<albertque> falla el lavabo q no és adaptat
<josepgallart> guai!!!
<josepgallart> be aixo no es greu
<albertque> falten les barres x fer la transferencia xo jo crec q hi cap una cadira
<josepgallart> ja men cuidare de el lloc on dormi o estigui aixi solucionat
<josepgallart> ;-)
<albertque> sisco, expliques tu els espais i mirem com ho fem?
<SiscoGarcia> Pel que fa als espais per la festa Natty, hi ha altres espais municipals disponibles amb més d'una sala. He vist el Centre Cívic on hi ha una sala suficienment gran per la install i una altra apta per tallers o xerrades. Hi hauria la possibilitat de disposar d'alguna altra. També s'ha parlat d'un altre lloc on hi hauria la possibilitat de disposar de 3 espais.
<SiscoGarcia> laBorrassa és ideal per la UGJ, però una mica justa per la festa Natty
<SiscoGarcia> Personalment crec que el Centre Cívic és el lloc més adient, però em sap greu no fer res a la Borrassa :(
<albertque> tenim reservat la borrassa pel dia 2 i la borrassa i el centre civic per la Natty, si el dia d la UGJ no ho veieu clar mirem com ho fem
<SiscoGarcia> perfecte
<xavi_sole> per fer alguna xerrada projectada, la borrassa podria ser apta depenent dels assistents
<xavi_sole> pero per la resta es una mica petit
<SiscoGarcia> no són gaire lluny, però ja no és al mateix edifici, i tampoc no em sembla bé anar voltant per les Borges
<alexm> home, si la ruta és prou maca... ;)
<albertque> podem proposar fer-ho al CC (centre civic) i q a la borrassa facin jornada de portes obertes o alguna cosa més a peu de carrer, però q no impliqui anar d'un lloc a l'altre
<albertque> els dos edificis estan a uns 200 m a la mateixa zona de vianants
<xavi_sole> com a punt d'informació
<xavi_sole> la borrassa
<xavi_sole> i els actes al CC
<albertque> la borrassa esta molt ben situada i a més serà dia de mercat
<SiscoGarcia> crec que és bàsic estar «concentradets» al mateix lloc; trobo bé que es faci servir la Borrassa de punt de recolzament i d'infraestructures, potser també com a punt d'identificació
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla massa lluny un lloc de l'altre, no ens agrada separar la gent
<xavi_sole> no, aixo esta clar
<xavi_sole> no es bona idea separar els assistents en dos llocs diferents
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, albertque , no vam parlar del tema identificació
<albertque> doncs parlem-ne ara, quan acabem d'aixo d l'edifici
<SiscoGarcia> ok
<SiscoGarcia> pel que fa a l'edifici, si podeu garantir bona connexió al CC jo no ho dubtaria
<SiscoGarcia> també cal aconseguir-hi 3 sales
<SiscoGarcia> però crec que això no és problema, oi?
<albertque> jo veig q la borrassa queda descartada com a seu per petita, en tot cas segur per la UGJ i com a suport el dia d la Natty
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<albertque> espero q no, amb algun sistema o altre ho areglarem
<SiscoGarcia> no pot fallar!
<xavi_sole> si fes falta alguna cosa per la xarxa local al CC, puc intentar aconseguir alguna cosa a la feina
<albertque> hi ha els dl wimax i si no l'altra empresa q ens posa els wifi's q ho pot arreglar
<albertque> els d "tecnologia lliure SCP" suposo que també, xavi
<albertque> no fallara, no patiu
<xavi_sole> millor, així segur que anem proveïts
<SiscoGarcia> hi confiem albertque
<albertque> ja, aixo és bàsic, si falla la connexio ja podem plegar
<albertque> a l'empresa d wimax també li interessa quedar bé perquè esta obrint mercat a catalunya i comença per borges
<albertque> vosaltes teniu la paraula doncs
<SiscoGarcia> què en penseu?
<josepgallart> per mi endavant!!!
<wagafo> A mi em sembla bé, de totes maneres hi ha la Borrassa en cas d'emergència
<sergimateo> pinta molt bé.
<alexm> +1
<xavi_sole> es perfecte
<SiscoGarcia> quedem doncs, en fer servir el CC com a seu i la Borrassa com a suport?
<wagafo> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, encara que no entenc això del suport
<sergimateo> +1
<rafael_carreras> +1
<albertque> suport: publicitat, portes obertes... un local a peu de carrer
<xavi_sole> Borrassa com a: punt d'informació i per si falla alguna cosa, tenim una alternativa mes petita, pero algo es algo
<alexm> +1
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, entenc que és un lloc molt ben muntat i de referència, de manera que si cal alguna cosa és a la nostra disposició
<rafael_carreras> albertque: entesos
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: molt bé
<sergimateo> el CC i la borrassa son la mateixa "institució"?
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, no ben bé, però hi ha implicats l'ajuntament i la diputació i sembla que hi ha bon rotllo
<albertque> la borrassa és part del consell comarcal i part d l'ajuntament de borges, amb col·laboracio d'altres ajutnaments d la comarca
<albertque> el CC és ajuntament
<SiscoGarcia> perdó, volia dir consell comarcal, no diputació :(
<albertque> pero tot queda a casa, som 4 gats i tots els q manen son dl mateix partit
<albertque> amb una trucada s'arregla tot, no penseu amb instancies i burocràcies
<albertque> a més ja estan avisats i els sembla bé
<xavi_sole> a part, ens coneixem tots si fa no fa
<sergimateo> ok, gracies. Es que no recordo haver sentit l'existencia del Centre Civic.
<albertque> és un edifici public, en parlava a la candidatura
<albertque> n'hio ha d'altres q podriem demanar xo el CC em sembla la millor opcio
<sergimateo> m'ho imagino, per aixo he dit que no recordava :)
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, jo no m'hi capficaria, crec que el CC pot complir les expectatives
<xavi_sole> per localitzacio i per mida
<xavi_sole> es un bon lloc
<SiscoGarcia> sí xavi_sole
<albertque> esta supercentric i és municipal, no cal demanar favors a ningu ni pagar res
<SiscoGarcia> un altre punt: menjar
<alexm> com està el tema de l'aparcament?
<alexm> perdó, SiscoGarcia, digues digues
<albertque> no podras aparcar just davant pq és zona d vianants xo hi ha lloc
<SiscoGarcia> cap problema alexm , parlem de l'aparcament
<SiscoGarcia> jo no sé com serà un dissabte, però dimecres passat em va costar una mica
<xavi_sole> home, pot ser mogut, es mercat
<albertque> si un cas al plànol x arribar ja indicarem tb on es pot deixar el cotxe, els dl poble ens sabem els racons
<SiscoGarcia> podríeu fer un mapa de situació indicant els millors llocs per aparcar-hi, oi?
<albertque> si, això volia dir
<sergimateo> aixo estaria bé, i més si hi ha mercat
<SiscoGarcia> pel que fa al dinar hi ha bars/restaurants a la zona i he demanat que hi hagi al menys un lloc on puguem tenir reservat el dinar els organitzadors; us sembla?
<alexm> gràcies, albertque, això seria perfecte
<josepgallart> si aprop existeixen places de minusvalit tambe:P
<albertque> ja te'n guardarem una ;)
<josepgallart> gracies :-[
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: hauríem de posar-ho fàcil a la resta de la gent també per dinar
<alexm> sobretot als que vinguin de fora
<SiscoGarcia> sí alexm , evidentment
<albertque> si s'apunten no hi ha problema x reservar, potser tots 100 alhora al mateix lloc no
<SiscoGarcia> vam parlar de marcar al plànol tots els llocs amb possibilitats
<albertque> i si no pensavem posar els llocs al planol
<SiscoGarcia> també vam estar parlant de fer-ho a la inscripció, però no vam acabar de parlar-ho
<albertque> millor si s'encarrega, pq el tinguin a punt i no facin curt de menjar al bar
<SiscoGarcia> per això estaria bé parlar-ho i tenir-ho lligat prèviament
<albertque> jo optaria per les dues opcions, qui vulgui encarregar-ho se li reserva i si no es poden recomanar els llocs més propers, xo sense compromis
<josepgallart> el hostal benet es menge molt be
<alexm> molt bé, ja veig que esteu en tot
<SiscoGarcia> potser caldrà marcar-ho a la inscripció, però haureu de concretar el lloc
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, el RainCT pot preparar-nos un formulari d'inscripció semblant al de festes anteriors?
<albertque> si, xo en una hora al benet treu-t'ho del cap
<RainCT> SiscoGarcia: sí, si m'envieu què és el que hi he de posar ho puc fer dijous
<SiscoGarcia> RainCT, no crec que ho tinguem clar d'aquí a dijous, podria ser més endavant?
<josepgallart> es cert albertque
<alexm> 1h per dinar és impossible a qualsevol lloc
<RainCT> SiscoGarcia: Ah. Sí, cap problema.
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal#Lloc%20i%20programa%20d%27activitats
<alexm> entre que ens decidim, tanquem i marxem, ens asseiem i mengem, ja n'hem consumit la meitat
<sergimateo> alexm, penso el mateix
<SiscoGarcia> tots hi estem d'acord, però és el que tenim marcat... també ho podem discutri
<SiscoGarcia> discutir
<alexm> amb 1h com a molt entrepans
<albertque> si son entrepans podem dir q ens els portin al CC
<josepgallart>  no pero a granollers algun vem anar a dinar abans aixi garantim gent de la organitzacio a primera hora
<albertque> pero haurem d menjar a peu dret com aquell qui diu
<SiscoGarcia> 1h 30 min? 2h?
<SiscoGarcia> ... votem?
<sergimateo> si son entrepans, m'en vaig a cal benet :P
<alexm> sergimateo: +1
<xavi_sole> jo crec que amb 1'30 dines a restaurant i be
<josepgallart> serguimateo:+1
<xavi_sole> sempre amb el previ avís i puntual
<SiscoGarcia> al lloc on reservem hem de demanar puntualitat, si no l'horari de tarda se'n va en orris
<albertque> ja me n'encarregare jo d'avisar-los
<albertque> xo cal saber quanta gent serà, pq no poden fer 50 dinars en 10 minuts
<SiscoGarcia> doncs què? 1h 30 min?
<albertque> gairebe hauria d ser seure a taula amb el plat posat
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, això seria ideal
<xavi_sole> si s'en parla es possible
<sergimateo> penso que 90 minuts millor que 60. A granollers va ser ultra just, i sort que la xerrada d'en Planella malauradament no es va fer
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: una cosa és 1h30 per dinar i l'altra és l'espai entre que acabem i tornem a començar
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, l'haurà de fer a Borges
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, m'he perdut :(
<alexm> entenc que l'1h30 es refereix al buit entre la darrera sessió del matí i la primera de la tarda, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> això vull  dir jo
<xavi_sole> alexm, jo ho entenc aixi
<alexm> perquè en xavi_sole i l' albertque potser parlaven de l'estona de dinar
<sergimateo> alexm, jo tb ho penso així
<alexm> sense comptar tancar les sales, arribar al local, seure, etc.
<xavi_sole> si som puntuals crec que pot donar temps...tampoc hi ha tanta estona fins al local...
<SiscoGarcia> si tenim ben lligat l'horari amb el lloc on dinem, crec que 1h30 entre les sessions ens dóna joc per tot
<alexm> ei, però no em foteu gaire cas... si ho veieu clar, endavant
<albertque> els altres cops quanta estona us ha faltat?
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, altres vegades hem tingut menys estona i ens n'hem sortit més o menys bé
<sergimateo> jo provaria aquest cop 90 minuts, ja que a granollers va anar just i si no recordo malament a Valencia tambe.
<albertque> d 2 a 3:30?
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, d'estona sempre en pot faltar ja que s'està a gust petant la xerrada
<SiscoGarcia> un cop marcat l'horari la gent interessada ja hi fa cap, no pateixis
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: una cosa és menjar al mateix lloc de la festa i l'altra anar a un restaurant
<albertque> ja, no és estona perduda però no es pot fer tot
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, tens raó, però a Borges no hi ha grans distàncies
<alexm> no en parlem més doncs
<albertque> del lloc on estarem als "restaurants" on pensavem hi ha com a molt 500m
<xavi_sole> 5 minuts com a molt del CC a taula
<SiscoGarcia> tornant a una mesura de prova, jo aquest cop deixaria 90 minuts i a veure què
<SiscoGarcia> per la 11.10 ens ho tornem a plantejar
<xavi_sole> ok
<SiscoGarcia> llavors, si fem dinar de 14 a 15:30, s'endarrereix tota la tarda 30 min
<rafael_carreras> jo també hi estic d'acord
<SiscoGarcia> quanta harmonia tenim avui, no?
<alexm> :)
<wagafo> +1, tot i que no seré a la festa
<xavi_sole> això es bo
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, s'agraeix el recolzament
<SiscoGarcia> sí xavi_sole mica en mica ho enllestim tot millor
<SiscoGarcia> ... sembla
<xavi_sole> es clar que si!
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, crec que tocaria parlar del tema identificacions
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<albertque> (l'últim tren surt de BB a les 18:00, x si algu ha d'anar en tren)
<albertque> parlem d les identificacions doncs
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, li podem perdonar la sessió de tancament :P
<albertque> o q es quedi a dormir
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<albertque> q és això d les identificacions
<albertque> ?=
<SiscoGarcia> bé, es tractaria de preparar alguna cosa perquè la gent quedés ben identificada, no sé si recordes la Kastanyada Kàrmica
<xavi_sole> credencials per assistents?
<SiscoGarcia> +1 xavi_sole
<sergimateo> albertque, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme#Targetes%20d%27identificaci%C3%B3
<SiscoGarcia> el sergimateo es fa publicitat ;)
<xavi_sole> :) molt maques
<albertque> com ho heu resolt les altres vegades?
<albertque> és una cartolina ben impresa, un paper d'impressora, una targeta d plàstic?...
<xavi_sole> felicitats sergimateo
<SiscoGarcia> doncs es tracta de fer una mena de tarja que va penjada amb «portatarges» (sic)
<sergimateo> xavi_sole, no es nomes merit meu, en josepgallart tambe te part de culpa
<xavi_sole> doncs felicitats als dos!
<SiscoGarcia> cert, perdó josepgallart
<josepgallart> 8-)
<albertque> fer-la cap problema, preguntava les aspiracions de qualitat pq ja vas sentir q posar pasta ningu en vol sentir a parlar
<xavi_sole> jo en alguns events que he nat la credencial es portava imprimida de casa amb paper normal, ara que si es vol fer tipus "passi" com a les fires hauria de ser algo mes ben impres
<SiscoGarcia> seria quelcom semblant a http://www.google.es/images?hl=ca&client=firefox-a&hs=Mqj&rls=org.mozilla:ca:official&q=portacredenciales&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=04NITc-dGJC38gOLqdWTBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=5&ved=0CFUQsAQwBA&biw=1280&bih=607
<albertque> en cal una x cada participant, unes 100-120, no?
<xavi_sole> d'acord, si es tarja pot ser una cartulina amb una funda, o un paper plastificat
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<albertque> puc sondejar el tema d'imprimir-les "bé" i els porta-targetes d fira, a veure
<sergimateo> jo vaig fer les fotocopies a color l'ultim cop, no se si van ser "simbolicament" 5 euros. El que crec que val més es la funda.
<albertque> algu té idea d quan pot valer?
<albertque> ja ho mirare, quantes en farien falta?
<xavi_sole> per això hauria de ser si algú ens pot deixa unes fundes
<SiscoGarcia> a Lleida les va pagar l'institut, però diria que no van ser res de l'altre món. ho puc mirar i t'ho dic
<xavi_sole> o l'opció mes economica seria plastificar....
<SiscoGarcia> xavi_sole,  i com es pengen?
<albertque> amb xinxetes ;)
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<albertque> miro lo dl portatargetes
<xavi_sole> nose si pot ser molt "cutre", però a cop de perforadora
<albertque> potser en tenen a l'ajuntament o al consell
<xavi_sole> i la cinta passada per dins
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, et dic alguna cosa de preus
<xavi_sole> el plastic ho aguantaria
<sergimateo> també es poden clavar amb una grapadora al pit
<albertque> total, despres es poden recollir pq la gent un cop acabat l'acte no en fa res
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, et treurem targeta groga... o roja
<alexm> albertque: +1 al reciclatge
<alexm> que es quedin el paper però que tornin la tarja de plàstic
<xavi_sole> +1 albertque
<josepgallart> jo la de granollers la vaig tornar
<albertque> el paper s'ha d poder escriure-hi el nom, no? no pot anar pre-plastificat
<xavi_sole> cert...
<SiscoGarcia> cert albertque
<SiscoGarcia> penseu que sempre hi ha inscripcions d'última hora, el mateix dia de la festa
<SiscoGarcia> de manera que ha de ser possible fer-ho sobre la marxa
<albertque> jo le sfaria totes al moment, si l'has d 'anar buscant una en una...
<xavi_sole> doncs si trobem fundes, paper i funda..
<SiscoGarcia> així es va fer a Granollers, oi?
<albertque> vaja, com ho feu normalment, a mi m'`és igual
<sergimateo> albertque, aixi ho vam fer a granollers i no es tanta feina si ja tens el paper pre-tallat.
<xavi_sole> una opció valida també seria paper d'enganxina que ja va tallat, seria valid?
<albertque> tb, i s'enganxa a la roba
<albertque> i no cal porta-tergetes
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, a la roba no durarà tota la jornada
<rafael_carreras> a mi em sembla bé
<xavi_sole> pero t'estalvies el tallar, que si s'ha de fer tot al moment pot ser bastant lent
<sergimateo> si s'em permet, de l'unica cosa que em preocuparia de les acreditacions son el porta targetes (aconseguir-ne, promoure que qui pugui porti el seu de casa...)
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, +1
<albertque> miro si l'ajuntament ja en te o si en podem aconseguir, no poden ser gaire cars
<alexm> els plàstics no són cars, els landyards ja és una altra cosa
<xavi_sole> si s'han de comprar, a reutilitzar a les seguents install party
<albertque> pq amb la cinta de l'ubuntu no n'hi ha, oi? O:)
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, si em passes el teu correu en privat et dic el preu aquesta setmana
<rafael_carreras> albertque: doncs no
<albertque> no cal privat, home: albertquoniam@gmail.com
<alexm> però hi ha fundes que venen amb pinça o agulla
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, ets tu qui has de dir si cal privat o què ;)
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies
<rafael_carreras> bé, em penso que com a primera aproximació ja en tenim prou, oi? :-)
<sergimateo> també es pot fer vendre-les a un preu i qui la vulgui tornar recupera els calers
<josepgallart> aqui 0,45 http://www.abacus.coop/es/papeleria/funda-de-identificacion-con-pinza-24383.47.html
<sergimateo> això de tornar calers incita al reciclatge
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, d'aquest estil eren les de Lleida
<albertque> pero et passaras mitja tarda tornant canvi
<SiscoGarcia> cobra-les a 0,50
<SiscoGarcia> personalment no les cobraria, fa lleig
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, eh que jo no vull cobrar! era nomes una opció
<albertque> bueno, no és important ara aquest detall, no? ja ho aclarirem
<sergimateo> estava pensant en granollers que vam posar una capsa per reciclar... i en varem reciclar 4 o 5...
<Porta> perdoneu companys, per anar en tren des de barcelona quan de temps hi ha?
<SiscoGarcia> ja sergimateo jo només expressava la meua opinió al respecte
<albertque> http://www.renfe.com/viajeros/index.html
<albertque> entre 2:15 i 3:05 hores
<xavi_sole> saps si hi ha bus per autopista, albertque?
<albertque> va per la cooosta, passa per tarragona, tira cap endins... si pots ves a lleida (bcn-lleida hora i poc) i q algu et reculli a lleida (20 minuts de cotxe)
<albertque> ho he de mirar, a la web de l'ajuntament hi surten els mitjans d transport publics x arribar a BB
<Porta> gràcies;)
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia,  esta clar. Potser es pot fer un camp a la fulla d'iscripció preguntant si portarà el seu porta targetes, igual que fem preguntant si es quedarà a dinar
<albertque> al document d la candidatura hi sortien els enllaços i els diferents mitjans
<albertque> 120 portatargetes son uns 60 €, ja els trobarem
<sergimateo> albertque, tens enllaç a mà d'on esta penjat el document de la candidatura?
<SiscoGarcia> però l'enllaç del wiki no apunta enlloc :( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal#Lloc%20i%20programa%20d%27activitats
<albertque> és veritat!
<albertque> on us el passo pq el pogueu penjar aqui?
<SiscoGarcia> si és un enllaç pots fer-ho aquí mateix
<albertque> era un enllaç dl dropbox xo el deuen haver tret
<SiscoGarcia> si no pesa gaire me'l pots passar i ja el penjaré jo mateix
<albertque> 126 kb el pdf
<SiscoGarcia> perfecte
<SiscoGarcia> crec que el wiki ho aguantarà
<albertque> de moment aqui teniu l'enllaç amb els transports publics: http://www.lesborgesblanques.net/coneixer/general/transports.html
<albertque> siscogarcia, diga'm on t'ho envio o com t'ho passo
<albertque> x aqui no sé passar arxius
<SiscoGarcia> perfecte, el podem posar al wiki
<SiscoGarcia> albertque, passa-m'ho al correu que et vaig donar dimecres
<albertque> ok
<sergimateo> estem per avui?
<SiscoGarcia> diria que sí sergimateo
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, claqueta?
<rafael_carreras> sí, perdó
<SiscoGarcia> perdó, algú té alguna cosa més a dir
<xavi_sole> ok
<alexm> gracies a tots
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<SiscoGarcia> bé, bona nit a tothom i moltes gràcies per tot
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, bona nit a tothom
<xavi_sole> bona nit a tothom
<rafael_carreras> ###################################
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit
<josepgallart> ens veiem el 26
<alexm> bona nit
<sergimateo> bona nit!
<SiscoGarcia> fins el 26 a Vilaweb,
<albertque> bona nit a tots, un plaer fer reunions aixi
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-02
<khristian> bon dia i bon hora :D
<khristian> algú anat a les Jornades Lliures del http://www.sigte.udg.edu/jornadassiglibre/ d'anys anteriors, les recomanaríeu?
<esc-espriu> hola.soc aqui de nou!
<esc-espriu> com puc veure si el tftp (bootp) s'esta executant?
<esc-espriu> mdepalol:  tas?
<mdepalol> ei bones
<mdepalol> doncs ni idea
<esc-espriu> :D
<mdepalol> no ho he fet servir mai jo
<mdepalol> no sóc " de sistemes "
<esc-espriu> a veure es un servei com apache
<mdepalol> ah
<esc-espriu> per saver si esta o no en marxa?
<mdepalol> uhm
<mdepalol> jo aniria a un terminal i esciuria: ps ax | grep bootp
<mdepalol> ps ax llista tots els processos que estan corrent dins la màquina
<mdepalol> i el grep bootp és un filtre, només t'ensenyarà el que coincideixi amb el que has escrit, en aquest cas bootp
<esc-espriu> aixi es
<esc-espriu> 4669 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.bootparamd -s  5739 pts/4    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto bootp
<mdepalol> doncs aquí el tens :)
<esc-espriu> he vist al log del canal que ahir va haver reunio, propera instal a borgesblanques
<mdepalol> ah si ?
<mdepalol> quina gràcia
<esc-espriu> aquest segur que saven fer el que intento fer jo, a granollers ho tenien instalat
<mdepalol> la meva novia és d'allà
<esc-espriu> doncs ja tens un pretecte
<mdepalol> quan és ?
<esc-espriu> a l'abril crec
<esc-espriu> ho he vist al log
<esc-espriu> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/]
<pauet> hola
<pauet> bona tarda
<mdepalol> bona tarda
<esc-espriu> hola
<pmartin> hola
<pmartin> Sabeu com conectar al canal per irc?
<jmartelatpapirux> Necessito ajuda amb un controlador.
<pespin_> pmartin, hmm estàs connectat al canal per IRC no?
<pespin_> xD
<pmartin> si, ara conecto per web
<pmartin> i es incomodo..
<pespin_> pmartin, quin client vols fer servir?
<pespin_> jo faig servir l'xchat
<pmartin> necesito saver quin es el servidor
<pespin_> pmartin, freenode.net
<pmartin> refused conection
<pmartin> potser no puc conectar per web i per irc
<passatger> hola
<passatger> jo estic a dins
<passatger> soc pmartin
<passatger> gracies per l'ajuda
<pespin_> de res :)(
<pmartin> saps alguna forma de contactar amb gent propera a granollers? em cal una ujuda
<pespin_> pmartin, hmm ni idea, però si tens algun dubte podem provar de resoldre'l per aquí :P
<pmartin> ara no puc.. intento conectar un servidor per fer intal a 30 notebook
<pespin_> com com?
<pmartin> jaja, soc mestre.. he installat un server
<pmartin> i ara vull que els noteb es conectin per xarxa
<pmartin> i s'instali l'ubuntu
<pespin> hmm jo d'això ni idea, no ho he provat mai ;)
<pmartin> a la party de granollers crec q ho van fer aixi
<pmartin> be .. ara ja he aconseguit que el note es conectin...
<pmartin> ara falta posar en el server.. la distri
<pmartin> la doc esta en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-03
<dpm> bones RainCT, si tens un moment, em pots ajudar? Simplement es tracta d'acceptar el suggeriment de traducció de https://translations.launchpad.net/translations-training/trunk/+pots/translate-this/ca/2/+translate - estic preparant unes sessions per formar traductors, i vull explicar el concepte de la revisió
<yosacu> hola!!
<yosacu> algú em pot donar un cop de mà!!!???
<pespin> yosacu, no preguntis si et podem ajudar, digue'ns que et passa i si algú pot t'ajudarà :)
<yosacu> sorry... ja ho he resolt de totes formes... gràcies
<pmartin> qui sap com intal.lar ubuntu per xarxa amb pxe
<pespin> pmartin, jo et recomanaria preguntar-ho per la llista de correu això :)
<pmartin> per la llista?? abans he de subcrivir-me?
<pespin> pmartin, subscriu-t'hi :P
<khristian> https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<pmartin> khristian he seguit aquesta doc,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet pero no m'acaba de funcionar
<pmartin> per altre banda tinc un server (linkat) que em funciona la connexio per pxe.. i puc entrar des dels terminals, hi ha alguna manera de que un cop conectat comenci a fer l'instal.lacio al notebook?
<khristian> trobe aquesta documentació https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot amb més alternatives
<khristian> tant si el servidor és local com si està a Intenet
<khristian> sinó rula passau per llista, sort !!
<pmartin> gràcies
<RainCT> bones dpm
<RainCT> dpm: fet
<TTmax> Hola a tohom
<mdepalol> bones
<TTmax> Acabo de veure la pagina i voldria fer una pregunta
<TTmax> Soc usuari d'Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<TTmax> M'el vaig descarregar des de la pagina d'Ubuntu
<TTmax> He vist que vosaltre tambe teniu una descarrega, adaptada al catala, que la diferencia del Ubuntu que jo tinc
<dpm> merci RainCT!
<RainCT> dpm: de res :). Que vagin bé les sessions
<dpm> gràcies :)
<pmartin> hola. com puc resoldre:
<pmartin> edit /etc/default/tftpd-hpa Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/default/tftpd-hpa" -- using "application/octet-stream" Error: no write permission for file "/etc/default/tftpd-hpa" super@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo edit /etc/default/tftpd-hpa Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/default/tftpd-hpa" -- using "application/octet-stream" Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<pmartin> mdepalol:  tas?
<pespin> pmartin, així tot e n una linia no s'entén res, posa-ho enganxat de la terminal tal qual a pastebin.com i enganxa'ns el link  sisplau :)
<pmartin> ok
<pmartin> super@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo edit /etc/default/tftpd-hpa
<pmartin> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/default/tftpd-hpa" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<pmartin>  Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<pmartin> ara?
<pespin> pmartin, jo per editar per terminal fiag servir "nano". l'edit no l'he provat mai
<pmartin> vols dir que el problema es el tipus d'editor?
<pespin> pmartin, no ho sé, però com que l'editor no l'he usat mai no em conec els seus errors :P
<pespin> prova amb el nano o amb el cat o amb el less, a veure que diuen ;)
<pmartin> amb vi em deixa., gracies
<pmartin> mes coses :D
<pmartin>    1.       super@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start    2.       Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)    3.       utility, e.g. service tftpd-hpa start    4.            5.       Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an    6.       Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start tftpd-hpa    7.       start: Job is already running: tftpd-
<pmartin> aixo vol dir que  start no es correcte?
<pespin> pmartin, fes el que he dit abans del pastebin.com siusplau, sino em costa molt llegir-ho
<pespin> enganxa-ho allà, envia-ho i el link que et donguin el poses aqui
<pmartin> pespin:  ho sento.. no se com va el pastebin.com he copiat el text i m'ha fet la conversio numerant les linies, no m'ha donat cap link
<pespin> pmartin, la URL d'adalt del navefador ;)
<pespin> *nqavegador
<pmartin> a veure si es aquesta http://pastebin.com/mB64CYT7
<pmartin> pensava que ubuntu era mes facil   ;)
<pmartin> pero mica en mica vaig aprenent :D
<pespin> pmartin, és tan fàcil com llegir i fer el que et diu! :P
<pespin> $ service tftpd-hpa start
<pespin> amb sudo davant
<pmartin> moltes gracies, els que portem anys fent servir el clic com mitjà per dir-li les coses a l'ordinador.. ens suposa un greu problema canviar el xip a escriure amb la linia d'ordres comandes  en anglès... quan amb prou feina sóc capaç d'expresar-me en català.  Als de la meva generació ens diuen els Inmigrants digitals, abans ja havia estat inmigrant geografic. Ho dic de bon rotllo, i agraeixo moltisim la paciencia que teniu.
<mdepalol> tranquil pmartin, entenc que és un tema complicat
<pespin> pmartin, cap problema, tothom passa algun o altre cop per aquest nivell! però ja veuràs que en un temps ho faràs tot amb els ulls tancats :)
<pespin> i llavors és quan agraeixes la linia d'ordres per exemple :P
<pmartin> ulls tancat.. començare amb la mecanografia ;)
<pespin> que va, jo sóc el primer que fallo mil vegades al escriure
<pespin> xDD
<pespin> el truc és acostumar-te a usar el TAB a la terminal, i CTRL+C quan canvies d'idea per tornar a començar l'ordre xD
<mdepalol> tot un clàssic
<pespin> pmartin, el TAB per si no ho sabies, autocompleta :)
<pespin> hmm per cert
<pespin> si a algú li interessa, ahir per la nit i avui pel matí he estat fetn un script que baixa automaticament videos de la pàgina web de tv3: http://pastebin.com/76L3DRQJ
<pespin> pmartin, ^ bon exemple del que pots fer amb la línia d'ordres jejeje
<pespin> mdepalol, saps per quina raó a ca l'Ubuntu han decidit que és millor fer servir "service" que no el típic "/etc/init.d/" ?
<mdepalol> ni idea
<pmartin> a sobre segur que tens un cos atletic, un  cotxe esportiu i un apartament a la costa
<mdepalol> pespin: de fet, ni sabia què era això de services, jo sempre he fet servir /etc/init.d
<pespin> pmartin, res d'això, però si m'ho vols oferir gratuitament ho accepto encantat xD
<pespin> a mi una de les poques coses dolentes que li trobo a l'archlinux és que en comtpes de fer servir /etc/init.d/ fa servir /etc/rc.d/
<pespin> i clar, no ho recordo mai i sempre em quedo pensant perquè no funciona xD
<pmartin> doncs porto 20' intentant interpretar aquesta opcio:  Not needed if the tftp server is on the same host as the DHCP server. ie. "next-server 10.0.0.2;"
<pespin> que és un tftp server? -.^
<mdepalol> trivial ftp em sembla
<mdepalol> és un ftp molt senzill que es fa servir per bootstrap d'imatges
<pespin> ok, un ftp llavors
<pmartin> molt senzill?
<pespin> pmartin, i d'on surt aquesta opció? xD
<mdepalol> pmartin: això vol dir que no cal que facis (algo) en cas de que el servidor tftp estigui instal·lat a la mateixa màquina que el servdior dhcp
<pmartin> mdepalol:  pero no es el cas, aixi que he de fer algo :(
<pmartin> abans he parlat amb vosaltres abans entrava com esc-espriu
<mdepalol> si si, ho he sospitat :)
<pmartin> vull fer tftp per intal.lar 30 noteboox per xarxa.. m'han dit que es aixi
<pmartin> mdepalol:  m'han passat una url que es mes concreta que la que estava fent servir es aquesta https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<mdepalol> aha
<pmartin> ara estic editant /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf a partir de l'exemple
<mdepalol> joer, del ccc
<mdepalol> aha
<pmartin> pero.. crec q no funcionara.. pq hi ha molts paramentres que son per resoldre dns.. i posa ns.example.com i altres.. i no esta comentat :(
<pmartin> que li passa al ccc ... no es cco seran els cursos ccc???
<mdepalol> Chaos Computer Club
<mdepalol> http://ccc.de/
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-04
<esc-espriu> bon dia, com puc saver si aixo ha funcionat? lftp -c "open http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/"
<esc-espriu> mdepalol,  penso que fa un ftp, pero al directori no hi ha
<mdepalol> a vere
<mdepalol> segons el manual (man lftp) el que has fet és simplement obrir el lloc
<mdepalol> ara suposo que ho has d'agafar no ?
<mdepalol> amb ftp és 'get' o algo així
<mdepalol> ho hauràs de mirar al mnaual però
<mdepalol> pel que entenc simplement has obert la connexió
<esc-espriu> val, es possible pero, llavors la seguent cosa es "tar xfz pxeboot.tar.gz" i diu que no existeix
<esc-espriu> he mirat l'url, i certament no existeix :(
<mdepalol> ok,
<mdepalol> a vere
<mdepalol> suposo que necessitaràs la imatge
<mdepalol> lftp -c "get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz"
<mdepalol> això et baixarà el netboot.tar.gz, que suposo que és el que encessites
<mdepalol> (suposo)
<esc-espriu> tinc això http://pastebin.com/6bDrWHKU
<esc-espriu> si, el que tu em dius funciona
<mdepalol> aha, fa bona pinta
<mdepalol> ara bé, no sé si aquest és el fitxer que toca
<mdepalol> suposo que si
<mdepalol> després de tornar a mirar els fitxeers que hi ha al ftp, diria que si que és aquest
<mdepalol> ho hauràs de provar però
<jordi_> hola
<jordi_> es possible fer funcionar Hoffmann a Ubuntu sense Vbox?
<DPini> Hola Ubuntaires!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-05
<jocamox> ei, que hi ha algu?
<ujjain> Hoi.
<ujjain> Is Valencia Catalan?
<papapep> hola, flors
<epileg> home papapep!!!!!
<papapep> holeps :)
<epileg> com ba tot, transfuga? ;-)
<papapep> epileg, jo?? no pas...
<papapep> :D
<papapep> només "transversal"
<papapep> XDDD
<epileg> collons que no diu.......... :-D
<epileg> on ets ara? a fedora?
<papapep> t'estic "parlant" des d'un burruntu, i sense urticària a les mans ni res...
<papapep> XDDD
<epileg> hehehe
<papapep> en tinc algunes amb Fedora i altres amb Ubuntu
<papapep> depen del moment/ganes/necessitat
<epileg> aha
<epileg> molt bé
<epileg> per cert ara estic fent uns paquets per la opensuse, i n'estic fins els bolets.....
<papapep> XDDD
<papapep> jo de Suse (SLES) només en pateixo una, i ja tinc prou...
<epileg> no hi ha manera de que actualitzi correctament els menús
<epileg> en fi, ja ho trobaré
<epileg> i que, ara que practiques el «transfuguisme temporal» , quin et «posa» més? Ubuntu o Fedora?
<papapep> totes dues tenen coses bones
<papapep> Fedora és més seriosa
<epileg> això ja ho sé
<epileg> sí?
<papapep> i ubuntu té la millor comunitat de llarg
<epileg> aha
<papapep> com a mínim a nivell local
<papapep> es nota que Fedora té RH darrera i que està orientada a empresa
<papapep> tot i que pot ser una mica més inestable que ubuntu, segons com, depenent dels paquets
<papapep> però si no t'emmerdes, ho és més d'estable
<papapep> :D)
<papapep> les últimes dues instal·lacions que he fet de desktops a la feina, han estat de Fedora
<epileg> a mi, el que no m'agrada massa és el minimalisme gràfic del gestor de paquets
<papapep> i n'estic molt content, amb usuario mooooooolt inexperts
<papapep> en això t'haig de donar la raó
<papapep> però com que ho faig tot per shell, no problemo
<papapep> i el yum està bé, però a vegades puteja que absolutament sempre actualitzi la bdd de paquets abans de fer res...
<epileg> ah, mira! com ho fas perquè el yum mantingui el rpm's descarregats fins i tot quan els desinstaŀles?
<papapep> uhm...
<papapep> no he tocat res d'això
<epileg> i com instaŀles els paquets per línia d'ordres?
<papapep> yum install ....
<papapep> XDD
<epileg> ah, val
<papapep> com vols que ho faci??
<papapep> :D
<epileg> jo que sé, ni idea. jo només coneixo el yum
<papapep> XDDD
<papapep> bé, bé
<papapep> ha millorat horrors des del yast
<papapep> que era a "pain in the ass"
<papapep> ara ja està molt aprop d'apt-get i aptitude
<papapep> cosa que els rpm's no tenien quan vaig tenir aventures amoroses amb RH i altres rpm's fa anys
<epileg> aha
<epileg> doncs darrerament he fet força proves d'instaŀlar in desinstaŀlar a fedora, per verificar dependències, i caaaada cop ha de baixar els paquets...
<epileg> moooolt pesadet eh
<papapep> uhm...no he fet la prova. O sigui que no desa els paquets, Debian style?...curiós
<epileg> no no, jo vull que ell els desi a la memòria cau del disc
<epileg> ai, perdona. el que tu dius, es que ja no veig res a aquestes hores...
<papapep> XDD
<epileg> mira que soc... és realment fàcil:
<epileg> http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora_Core/5/html/Software_Management_Guide/sn-yum-caching.html
<papapep> :D
<papapep> yum.conf?
<epileg> sep
<papapep> ;)
<epileg> he, i a sobre funciona i tot! :-)
<papapep> XDDD
<papapep> incredibel...
<epileg> really amazing...
<papapep> ameisinc, iés
<papapep> XD
<epileg> iés
<epileg> :-)
<epileg> un off topic
<papapep> digui
<epileg> tu pots sintonitzar el canal Esports·?
<epileg> Esports3 volia dir
<papapep> l'esports 3 aquest no?
<papapep> nou
<epileg> sep
<papapep> doncs no sé...
<papapep> pera
<epileg> pero....
<papapep> encara posa en proves
<papapep> no l'havien llençat ja "en productiu"?
<papapep> juraria que l'altre dia vaig veure "pupraganda" al respecte
<epileg> avui al vespres, just abans de l'inici del partit barça - athletico
<papapep> fins i tot amb un logo espatarrantment daurat
<papapep> aaahhhhh
<papapep> bé
<papapep> doncs sí, l'estic veient
<epileg> doncs quina sort, a la garrotxa no es pot sintonitzar encara..... quins collosn
<papapep> puf...que es pugui aquí al maresme és tot un miracle
<papapep> ja és un històric els nostres problemes amb el senyal de tv...
<epileg> ho conec
<papapep> potser com que jo sóc al maresme "salvatge", ho teniim millor XD
<epileg> és molt complicat per la holografia del maresme
<papapep> sips
<papapep> això de ser hologrames va malament per aqeusts tesmes
<papapep> XDDD
<papapep> temes
<epileg> sí, jo sí que soc un fantasma, però m'has entès oi?
<papapep> XDDD
<papapep> seeeehhh, homeeeee
<epileg> però mira, sempre hi ha un pitjor a la vida. Ahir a tv3 deien tot lo dia que ja es podia veure pràcticament a tot arreu, i que el sintonitzéssim.... i jo com un ruc anant provant....
<epileg> en fi, gràcies per la informació
<papapep> sí, a vendre fum en saben un munt...i serà que no fa temps que tenen el punyetero TDT escampat...
<papapep> epileg, de rien
<papapep> però fixa't tu, quants més canals hi ha, menys la miro jo la caixa tonta...
<epileg> ja
<papapep> i si no fessin el polònia, crackovia i el fúmbol, ni això
<epileg> sep
<papapep> vaig a posar en puyi
<epileg> i aquí tampoc podem veure tv3HD, però antena3HD, telecincoHD, laSextaHD i TVEsp.HD es veu perfectament. quin fastig
<papapep> ah, jo com que d'HD rien de rien...
<papapep> XD
<papapep> val la pena gastar-se la pasta d'una atela amb hd?
<papapep> pregunto, eh?
<epileg> doncs els esports es veuen prou bé en HD eh
<epileg> jo ho veig a l'ordinador, no tinc tele
<papapep> marquen més gols i tot?? XDD
<papapep> no, sense conyes
<papapep> penso que si l'has de canviar, doncs sí...
<papapep> però canviar-la per canviar-la, amb l'ús que li dono, doncs no li veig jo el "point"
<papapep> suposo que ara ja deuen portar totes HD de sèrie...
<epileg> doncs, sincerament, jo no ho faria, ho quan de menys m'esperaria
<papapep> uf, això d'esperar és el mai acabar :D
<papapep> sempre hi ha una tecnologia emergent a la cantonada esperant-nos
<epileg> però pel que he llegit n'hi ha unes que no son HD completes
<papapep> ja ho fan amb mal aòstia
<epileg> o sigui que s'ha d'anar amb compte
<papapep> bé, no pateixo gens al respecte ;)
<papapep> la que tinc me la va regalar un que se la treia de sobre per que se la comprava d'aquestes moddennes, imagina't
<papapep> sinó ni en tindria a hores d'ara
<epileg> ha de  ser  "HD 1080" crec
<papapep> si, 1080 és HD i menys no
<papapep> això sí que ho sé :)
<epileg> doncs es veu que en venen sense ser això, i que les posen noms enganyosos
<papapep> el de sempre...
<papapep> per l'únic que em tiraria comprar-ne una és pel fet de que són planetes i ocupen poc espai
<papapep> per cascar-la a una paret amb un suport d'aquells multi-guais-del-paraguai
<papapep> que valen uàn uef, per cert...
<epileg> a sip? ni idea
<papapep> epileg, per cert, has provat a resintonitzar els canals a veure si ara apareix? (suposo que ja ho has fet, però a vegades...), a mi m'han canviat els canals com 7 cops en un any i mig...
<epileg> i tant que ho he fet....
<epileg> :-/
<papapep> bé, bé...per si les flies
<epileg> són uns barrits
<papapep> que a vegades ens obturem
<papapep> XDD
<papapep> també pot ser que s'agafi o no en funció del repetidor
<papapep> per exemple
<papapep> a malgrat en tenen dos de diferents per cobrir el poble
<papapep> a un agafen uns canals, que a l'altre no els agafen, i a l'inrevés
<papapep> dues cases de costat, tenen canals diferents XDDD
<papapep> descolloannt
<papapep> descollonant
<epileg> collons, però la sexta i telecinco ho agafo tot
<papapep> ja t'entenc
<papapep> això també sol passar...
<epileg> i intereconomia també....
<papapep> aquest és el primer que em fornico en resintonitzar
<papapep> i en van uns quants al darrera
<epileg> serveix per a viatjar en el temps
<papapep> puf, passo, ja tinc el generador de flusu per a això...
<epileg> flusu?
<papapep> fluzo
<papapep> XD
<epileg> ?
<papapep> back to the future?
<papapep> regreso al futuro?
<epileg> ah
<papapep> XDD
<epileg> hahahaha
<epileg> que malament estic avui.... hahahaha
<papapep> res, que m'embolico molt jo sol... ;)
<papapep> ara comencen la presentació del esports3
<papapep> parafernàlia institucional inclosa...puajfs
<epileg> i jo que sóc un hologràfic .....
<papapep> XDDDD
<papapep> avui som més competitius que abans d'ahir
<papapep> això diuen
<papapep> però no parlen de la garrotxa
<papapep> XDD
<papapep> ara no et podràs emocionar, apa...t'han ben fotut...
<papapep> diuen que el canal emocionarà..fija't tu...hoyga
<papapep> vaig a comprar una caixa industrial de klínecs
<epileg> de fet jo sóc relativament nou vingut a la garrotxa, però realment és un racó de món això
<papapep> per sort :)
<epileg> no et pensis, si sabessis la mania, per no dir una cosa pitjor, que tenen a la gent de Barcelona i rodalies
<papapep> està claríssim
<papapep> és normal
<papapep> aquí també passa :)
<epileg> doncs no sé a que ve tot això, sincerament
<papapep> les relacions humanes són ben difícils :D
<papapep> i la gent ho barreja tot
<epileg> així al maresme tampoc podeu veure els de barcelona?
<papapep> també és cert, que hi ha certs elements tant a "una banda" com "l'altre" que tenen tela
<epileg> plica plica
<papapep> cap aquí dalt més que cap avall
<papapep> no, vull dir que hi ha "pixapins" que es pensen que venen a conquerir, i que n'hi ha d'aquí que es pensen que són en braveheart
<papapep> també és cert, que el fet de que les comunicacions hagin millorat molt en 30 anys disminueix aquest efecte
<papapep> ara em planto a bcn en poc més d'una hora
<papapep> i ells també, clar...
<papapep> :D
<epileg> doncs aquí a la garrotxa anem 30 anys enrera en aquest sentit
<papapep> també esteu més lluny
<papapep> i, el pes del turisme fa que aqui es facin coses que a altres lloc potser no...
<papapep> no dic que sigui just, constato
<epileg> no, es que només fa un anyet que van obrir el tunel de bracons
<papapep> aquest què connecta en concret?
<epileg> es que és MOLT exagerat
<papapep> sí, ho és
<epileg> osona amb la garrotxa
<papapep> aha
<papapep> abans què hi havia, 2000 corbes?
<papapep> sí, ja veig el mapa...
<epileg> i, ara que no en sent ningú, després de viure tres anys aquí, no em sorpren tant que passin coses com les d'aquell que va dirparar amb un fusell
<papapep> XDDD
<papapep> no exageris, home...
<papapep> hi ha sonats per tot arreu, però aquí teniu més tradició de cacera
<epileg> ni lo del paio que «retirava» avis.
<epileg> com t'ho explicaria....
<papapep> aquest ja no quadra en el tema cacera
<papapep> xDD
<papapep> i en què ho bases?
<epileg> aquí, quan parles amb l'amo, has de baixar el cap, i ell et pot cridar tot el que li plagui, i ni és una cosa puntual
<papapep> uh....com? què vols dir per "l'amo"?
<epileg> de l'empresa a on treballis
<papapep> uh....
<papapep> més que a altres contrades??
<papapep> penso que això és un comú denominador de "fora barcelona"
<papapep> on "els senyors" són més "senyors"
<papapep> ja m'entens...
<epileg> home, no sé com és al ripollès, però MOLT més que al vallès
<papapep> potser sí, no t'ho puc pas rebatre...
<epileg> doncs per mi és un anacronisme
<papapep> per tu i per a qualsevol :)
<epileg> :-)
<papapep> penso que vaig a fer un mos abans del partidu
<epileg> i, ja posats a parlar, la gent és força força tancadeta
<epileg> bon apetit monsieur
<papapep> això ja és més comú i habitual dels llocs més "llunyans"
<papapep> a tot el món
<papapep> au, un altre dia parlem
<papapep> salut!
<epileg> sí noi, però costa eh, costa...
#ubuntu-cat 2011-02-06
<joan> Hola a tothom
<joan> Algú utilitza Gwifi?
<epileg> nop. es menja això?
<joan> *Guifi
<epileg> ah, tampoc
<joan> D'acord
<joan> Ara tinc la opció de canviar de proveïdor d'Internet i m'agradaria saber quin en recomaneu? Visc a Barcelona, centre.
<epileg> doncs ni idea, jo visc molt lluny d'aquí
<epileg> has mirat si Eurona et dona cobertura?
<joan> vaig a mirar-ho, no conec més que els típics
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-30
<djura-san> Gretings o/. I would like to ask for a small favor someone who is good/native with Catalian language. It is one of papers for college and it should grammatically correct in something that is called "imperfet de subjuntiu" (i believ it is one of tenses in Catalian). The text is really small and it will be written in about 10min.
<djura-san> Thank you in advance :)
<RainCT> Hi
<djura-san> hi RainCT
<djura-san> so, i got the text. I will check it's length now
<djura-san> 166 words. Is anyone able to help me out with it?
<RainCT> djura-san: if it's quick
<djura-san> RainCT: it is if you have less than 5 mins :)
<RainCT> ok
<djura-san> here is the text: http://pastebin.com/UeL49tbS
<djura-san> just read it and give me quick tips on what to change. it is for a friend. And thank you in advance :)
<RainCT> djura-san: okay, some stuff: «Quan jo fos cantes per diners» not sure what that's supposed to say; seres->seria; ocupat->ocupada (since "vida" is female). several va that probably should be "jo" (I). imperfet del subjuntiu verbs usually have accent (eg. cantes should be cantés). mas->més. "es mou a"->"em mouria a"/"m'hauria de moure a". "que seria el..." -> add "?" at the end to make it the question, or change it to "Aquest seria
<RainCT> el ...". "i la *seva* paraula" that's 3rd person, so far you were talking in 1st person. "Devil"?. "cantaes"->"cantar". "compensaria tots"->"compensaria tot".
<djura-san> that is it? thank you very much RainCT, i will pass on your notes
<djura-san> thank you again :)
<RainCT> also you can't really use imperfect de subjuntiu in some of those sentences
<djura-san> i see
<RainCT> but they'd rather be condicional de l'indicatiu
<djura-san> could you point out which ones? I will leave it for my friend to get a better ones
<RainCT> trying to figure out how to explain it but it's difficult in english since there isn't really equivalent forms:p
<djura-san> okay, it is okay if you cant. THis will help a lot anyway :)
<djura-san> She is studying English and she had to get Catalian as one of hers classes. It was not easy at all so far
<RainCT> (but for example if you take "si fos cantant per diners, la meva vida sería molt ocupada i participaria en concerts", the first one is imperfect de subjuntiu where you start a hypothetical scenario, but then when you go on you use condicional in the sense of "conditional on that scenario being true, I'd do this ..")
<RainCT> djura-san: Nice. Where is she studying?
<djura-san> in Serbia.
<djura-san> she learned basics of Italian, now a bit of Catalian, English is hers "mush know everything" etc.
<djura-san> not interesting to nerd like me but interesting for her :)
<djura-san> anyway, i sent all comments to her. THank you again (for the 6th time) RainCT . YOu helped a lot :)
<RainCT> Heh. It's pretty awesome that they teach Catalan there :). If she later on wants to learn French/Portgueses/Spanish the Catalan knowledge will also be useful
<RainCT> djura-san: you're welcome :)
<djura-san> uh i just realized that i used word "Catalian" instead of "Catalan". My bad /me is reading wiki article about Catalan language to get a grip of very basics about it
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-31
<joanpuba> molt bona nit
<tsdgeos> hola
<joanpuba> teniu ja datas per el nou esdeveniment
#ubuntu-cat 2012-02-01
<josepgallart> bona nit
<wagafo> Hola Josep, freda nit!
<josepgallart> a  casa no ;)
<josepgallart> pero apropja neva
<wagafo> Per aquí a la costa fan 7 graus així que de moment no sembla que vagi a nevar....
<rafael_carreras> uf, arribo un minut tard
<rafael_carreras> ######################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<wagafo> Bon vespre rafael_carreras
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> bé, avui hem de parlar de la propera ugj
<rafael_carreras> Ubuntu Global Jam
<tsdgeos> pels q no tenim ni idea, data?
<rafael_carreras> ara ho miro, que acabo d'arribar a casa
<wagafo> S'ha d'entrar a la wiki, acabo de mirar i no hi és, em sembla que és el 3 de març, és la mateixa data a tot el món.
<josepgallart> 3 de març
<josepgallart> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<wagafo> Quin cap de setmana és el de Carnaval? L'anterior, oi?
<rafael_carreras> dissabte 3 de març
<rafael_carreras> oh, ja hi era :)
<rafael_carreras> bé, la cosa és que probablement ens dedicarem a fer traduccions
<rafael_carreras> i que hem de decidir on la fem
<alexm> hi ha alguna oferta?
<wagafo> Jo si puc anar i a algú l'interessa puc parlar i podem treballar una mica en "bug triaging": podria traduir-se com tractament inicial d'errors
<josepgallart> caldra wifi suposo
<rafael_carreras> no hi ha cap oferta
<alexm> wagafo: crec que triatge d'errors pot ser una millor descripció
<wagafo> Existeix la paraula triatge?
<tsdgeos> http://www.diccionari.cat/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0137273
<alexm> te m'has avançat, tsdgeos :)
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: això m'agradaria, però penso que hauríem de tenir una "massa crítica"
<tsdgeos> alexm: és el q té fer servir el konqueror, que puc escriure grec:triatge ;-)
<wagafo> Sí, clar, per aixo dic "si interessa"...
<alexm> ah, podrit :D
<alexm> rafael_carreras: jo encara no sé si estaré disponible per la ugj
<josepgallart> si no cal conexio podem anar "al tros" i fem una costellada
<alexm> però si ho estic i no hi ha cap oferta, podríem fer-ho a la upc
<tsdgeos> jo si es a prop de bcn
<rafael_carreras> sí que cal connexió, josepgallart
<tsdgeos> si voleu us puc parlar de ubuntu-tv o d'unity-2d
<rafael_carreras> també podríem preguntar els de la Mina
<josepgallart> aixi res, encare no e consegit solucionaro
<wagafo> @tdgeos, es tracta de treballar no de fer presentacions
<alexm> tsdgeos: ja em pensava que estaves amb ubuntu-tv ;)
<alexm> oh, bona pensada rafael_carreras
<alexm> fer-ho a la Mina seria un punt
<tsdgeos> wagafo: doncs us puc dir com fer pedaços per ubuntu-tv, aixi treballeu :D
<rafael_carreras> tsdgeos: ja t'apuntem per Terrassa, al maig :-)
<wagafo> tsdgeos: ah, això sí...
<alexm> m'agrada la idea d'anar a la Mina, així veiem el lloc, coneixem el personal, etc.
<alexm> els hauríem de preguntar si els va bé, però per mi endavant
<alexm> què en penseu la resta?
<wagafo> rafael_carreras: la Mina és una bona idea
<tsdgeos> rafael_carreras: de fet si he de parlar, prefereixo parlar de KDE...
<rafael_carreras> tsdgeos: a mi també em sembla bé ;-)
<rafael_carreras> sembla que atres de nosaltres ens sembla bé anar a la Mina
<alexm> tsdgeos: així no ens duràs una tv per sortejar a terrassa???
<tsdgeos> alexm: no puc comentar ;-)
<alexm> xD
<rafael_carreras> si no hi ha cap més proposta, ens quedem a la Mina (si poden, clar)
<josepgallart> perfecta
<wagafo> +1
<alexm> genial
<rafael_carreras> bé, contactaré amb ells per veure què
<rafael_carreras> i amb això ja estem per avui, au
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ##########################################################
<wagafo> bona nit!
<alexm> bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit
<alexm> tsdgeos: com és que la uds-o es va altre cop als eua? normalment les de primavera eren a europa
<tsdgeos> sip
<tsdgeos> nu se
<tsdgeos> crec q han decidit canviar
<tsdgeos> pero no se perque
<RainCT> ei tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> RainCT: wassup
#ubuntu-cat 2012-02-02
<jordisayol> dpm: se sap alguna cosa d'aquella noia amb problemes en un netbook?
<dpm> jordisayol, no ho se, aqui al xat no he vist ningu mes preguntant sobre el tema
<jordisayol> dpm: d'acord, gràcies!
#ubuntu-cat 2013-01-30
<alumne> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2013-02-01
<josepgallart> esteu tots convidats!!! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/JornadaCulturaLliure2013
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<alexm> bona nit
<josepgallart> tenim reunió?
<alexm> en teoria sí, tot i que en rafael no podia venir avui
<alexm> ara anava a mirar l'ordre del dia
<alexm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions
<alexm> en walter hauria d'aparèixer en algun moment o altre, suposo
<josepgallart> aviam si ve aviat
<alexm> com va, josepgallart? espero que estiguis millor
<josepgallart> si gracies, ja estic recuperat
<josepgallart> ara estic muntant aixo:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/JornadaCulturaLliure2013
<alexm> sí, em sona haver vist alguna cosa al wiki i l'anunci que en va fer en rafael
<alexm> no sé si podrem venir, l'alba té guàrdia el proper cap de setmana
<josepgallart> o vaig començar a preparar al hospital, com que tenia molt de temps
<josepgallart> que i farem
<alexm> mola que a caldes hi hagi tant de moviment :)
<alexm> tots els ponents sou de caldes?
<josepgallart> dons podria ser que aviat ni ages mes :-D
<josepgallart> a nivell municipal se esta plantejant posar Libre Office al ajuntament
<alexm> hola rafael_carreras, en josepgallart i jo estàvem esperant per si apareixia algú més
<josepgallart> no el ponent de Caldes soc jo, esl demes un es de Sant Feliu de codines el altre de Arenys i de Sant Pol de Mar
<rafael_carreras> sóc al mòbil a un bar, no serviré de gaire, em penso
<alexm> josepgallart: alguna idea de com impulsar més participació al loco?
<josepgallart> no, jo aqui estic sol el 99% dels cops
<alexm> jo em conformaria amb que hi hagi més participació en l'organització d'activitats o fins i tot quant a l'assistència
<josepgallart> moltes activitats son per una minoria
<alexm> està clar que la cosa ubuntu ha deixat d'interessar a molta gent
<alexm> fins i tot tenint en compte que darrerament sortegem coses a cada festa
<josepgallart> tindriem que poder ensenyar UBUNTU al movil i a tablets
<josepgallart> i cercar colavoracions de gent com Mountain que venen equips amb UBUNTU
<josepgallart> son coses que no estan al abast de la gent i que si les podes apropar el loco engancharia
<alexm> no tinc clar que l'ubuntu al mòbil pugui competir amb l'empenta que duu l'android
<alexm> li porta molta avantatge
<josepgallart> ara surt firefox OS amb movils
<alexm> ahir me'l van ensenyar una mica i encara no és gaire estable
<josepgallart> http://www.geeksphone.com/
<josepgallart> pero aquestes coses atrauen la gent
<alexm> què en penses de la idea d'en Joan Carles per al projecte de comunicació?
<josepgallart> jo o veig be, pero no pot ser a la reunio
<josepgallart> es evident que ens manca comunicacio
<josepgallart> o difusio
<alexm> suposo que el problema és trobar gent a qui li agradi fer-ne
<josepgallart> si, anem a para al mateix, falta gent
<alexm> sempre he pensat que hauríem de mirar d'atraure gent que no tingui perfil tècnic
<josepgallart> avegades penso que un espai fisic ens facilitaria que fosim mes gent
<josepgallart> com jo?
<josepgallart> :)
<alexm> em refereixo més a estudiants de sociologia, periodisme, etc
<josepgallart> ok
<alexm> jo considero que tu tens un perfil tècnic ;-)
<alexm> gent que no s'hagi de barallar amb les instal·lacions sinó que els enganxi la comunitat
<josepgallart> dons tindriem que pensar que els podem oferi que els interesi
<alexm> mira, en joan carles és un cas de persona que no té perfil tècnic però que està a la comunitat des del principi
<alexm> potser li podem preguntar a ell com atraure més gent del seu entorn
<josepgallart> es una bona idea
<josepgallart> tindriem que pensar on fer la UGJ
<alexm> ja se sap el dia que serà¿
<alexm> ?
<josepgallart> jo no ser
<alexm> al wiki encara hi ha la passada, no veig la data de la d'aquest cicle
<alexm> ah mira, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<alexm> del 2-4 de març
<josepgallart> el 2 es dissabte
<alexm> calla, que aquest enllaç és el de l'any passat :D
<josepgallart> be dons encare deu ser aviat
<josepgallart> potser que plegem?
<josepgallart> aqui no vindra dingumes ja
<alexm> doncs sí, a més tampoc tenim gaire informació per discutir res més
<josepgallart> ni podem decidir res :-(
<alexm> cert
<alexm> doncs au, bona nit
<josepgallart> fins a la propera
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-28
<lluistuset> Bon dia, tinc un portàtil de fa uns 4 anys un Core i5 que amb Windows 7 solia anar prou bé, Hi vaig instal·lar Ubuntu 12.04 en paral·lel amb Windows i la cosa funcionava prou bé. Vaig decidir alliberar-me de Windows, formatejar tot el disc i deixar només Ubuntu.
<lluistuset> Darrerament em funciona molt lent el PC tot i ser un Core i5 amb 4GB de RAM... he provat diverses distribucions Elementary OS, Kubuntu, diversos versions d'Ubuntu...
<lluistuset> Actualment vaig amb Ubuntu 13.10, aconsegueixo obrir el portàtil però val molt lent tant al moment d'encendre's fins arribar a l'escriptori com per treballar dins d'Ubuntu
<lluistuset> He provat la recuperació del GRUB, diverses comandes que he trobat en tutorials i no millora...
<lluistuset> Em sembla que per les característiques del portàtil hauria de funcionar millor... alguna idea?
<dpm> hola, lluistuset, hm, amb un i5 hauria d'anar prou ràpid. Jo utilitzo l'Ubuntu amb un i3
<dpm> pot ser que el disc dur estigui fallant? O que tens poca RAM?
<dpm> una altra opció seria provar d'utilitzar un disc dur SSD en lloc d'un de mecànic
<dpm> ah, perdona, no havia llegit bé el tema de la RAM, 4GB hauria de ser suficient
<lluistuset> Aquest matí he escrit respecte que al meu portàtil (i5 4GB de RAM) Ubuntu funciona molt lent, així com altres distribucions que he provat.
<lluistuset> dpm m'has contestat (he hagut de deixar la conversa ja que he tingut feina, disculpes)
<dpm> tranquil, no passa res :)
<lluistuset> em comentaves que una idea és canviar el disc dur a un SSD
<lluistuset> creus que això pot ser la solució?
<lluistuset> De fet, hi vaig intentar posar Windows i anava igual de malament el portàtil i ara que dius això del disc dur pot ser que sigui una bona solució
<lluistuset> tens alguna experiència al respecte?
<dpm> t'ho comento com a opció simplement, ja que per provar-ho hauries de comprar un disc dur nou, que no són barats. No sé si seria la solució
<dpm> jo utilitzo SSDs per al sistema operatiu
<dpm> conjuntament amb discos durs tradicionals per emmagatzemar les dades
<lluistuset> He mirat per la xarxa i en veig per uns 80€... considero que la màquina és prou bona com per anar tan lenta...
<lluistuset> Sembla que la instal·lació és relativament fàcil no?
<dpm> dels discos durs SSD? sí, és prou fàcil, tenen exactament la mateixa connexió SATA que els tradicionals
<jordisayol> abans de comprar un disc nou podries fer proves de lectura/escriptura del disc a veure quins resultats et dona
<dpm> però mira que el que tinguis sigui SATA i no IDE. Pot ser que trobis SSDs amb connexió IDE, però avui dia la majoria són SATA
<dpm> sí, fer la prova d'escriptura és una bona idea, però el que és difícil és trobar amb què cal comparar els resultats
<jordisayol> doncs amb el meu i el teu, per exemple :-)
<jordisayol> el meu és mecànic
<lluistuset> Ok, miraré les especificacions del meu actual portàtil i a veure si me'n surto! Si tinc novetats, torno a entrar aquí i comento
<lluistuset> Jordisayol perdona, proves de lectura/escriptura? a què et refereixes?
<jordisayol> algun programa per fer benchmark del disc dir
<jordisayol> dpm: n'hi ha algun confiable als dipòsits d'ubuntu?
<dpm> jordisayol, sí, l'aplicació "Discs" que vé per defecte
<dpm> fa benchmarks i és prou fàcil d'utilitzar
<lluistuset> Ho provaré doncs.
<lluistuset> Com puc saber si el meu disc dur actual és SATA o IDE?
<jordisayol> dpm: quin és el nom del paquet de l'instaŀla?
<jordisayol> dpm: el programa discs li cal un disc buit per a poder fer un test d'escriptura
<jordisayol> dpm: ja fa temps vaig trobar aquest petit programa que fa la feina
<jordisayol> http://www.linuxinsight.com/how_fast_is_your_disk.html
<dpm> ah, ok
<jordisayol> dpm: a mi em diu això:
<jordisayol> Results: 72 seeks/second, 13.85 ms random access time
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-29
<jordisayol> dpm: ha tornat el que tenia problemes amb el portàtil?
<dpm> bones jordisayol, no ho sé, no he estat seguint gaire IRC avui
<jordisayol> dpm: d'acord, merci. per cert, ahir vaig dir una cosa incorrecta. el programa que et vaig passar No escriu al disc dur. la diferència és que fa lectures repartides per tot el disc dur, i no lectures seqüencials
<dpm> ah, ok
<jordisayol> dit això, el programa Discs de l'Ubuntu em dona aquest rati de lectura mitjana: 216,1 Mb/s
<jordisayol> tot i no ser masoquista, m'agradaria saber quin resultat et dona el teu SSD
#ubuntu-cat 2014-02-01
<SiscoGarcia> nanit josepgallart
<josepgallart> bona nit SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> com va?
<josepgallart> força enfeinat
<josepgallart> ara soc regidor
<SiscoGarcia> per això t'ho deia ;)
<josepgallart> pero va be
<SiscoGarcia> de tota manera veig que encara tens temps de venir a les reunions...
<SiscoGarcia> ... en canvi jo vaig molt de bòlit i em costa fer un forat
<josepgallart> a vui no tinc cap activitat
<SiscoGarcia> nanit wagafo
<wagafo> Bona nit, nois!
<josepgallart> bona nit wagafo
<josepgallart> aquet any e deixat les clases a la biblioteca per falta de temps
<SiscoGarcia> :(
<SiscoGarcia> tot i això sempre estàs disposat a muntar-ne alguna ;)
<josepgallart> començo una nova etapa
<SiscoGarcia> i tant!
<SiscoGarcia> nanit rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> hola :)
<rafael_carreras> #############################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<josepgallart> bona nit rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> 'nem per feina
<rafael_carreras> bé, la veritat és que només tenim un punt a l'ordre del dia
<rafael_carreras> les candidatures per la festa
<SiscoGarcia> per això he fet l'esforç de venir avui
<rafael_carreras> us haig de dir que a hores d'ara, no n'he rebut cap
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<rafael_carreras> les he reclamat als 5 llocs que havien mostrat interès, però encara espero
<wagafo> Potser la Martina va entendre que s'havia d'esperar a l'octubre
<SiscoGarcia> naltros us podem passar un esborrany que està bastant avançat però li calen els últims retocs
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que els vaig dir que hi ha de temps fins el 15
<SiscoGarcia> Us passo els enllaços al document de presentació de la candidatura del TorreVicens per la propera festa ubuntaire:
<SiscoGarcia> en odt:
<SiscoGarcia> http://www.iestorrevicens.cat/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=7f10c0e54e70b4d6921166036e6465cd
<SiscoGarcia> en pdf:
<SiscoGarcia> http://www.iestorrevicens.cat/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=2cc6a9d0dc472cc65d4c5c7ea75af328
<SiscoGarcia> aquesta tarda encara els he estat retocant
<SiscoGarcia> naltros volíem tenir-lo enllestit per avui però no hem estat a temps :(
<rafael_carreras> molt complert, SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> què dius ara! Gràcies rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> vols dir que ja està bé?
<rafael_carreras> fins el 15 es pot presentar i decidirem a la reunió del 16
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: home, jo crec que sí
<SiscoGarcia> ja ho diré, doncs
<rafael_carreras> què més hi vols posar?
<SiscoGarcia> potser una portada
<SiscoGarcia> però la veritat és que el contingut per mi ja està bé
<wagafo> Està molt bé, a més les festes als institus són les millors, en el meu parer
<josepgallart> jo o veig be
<SiscoGarcia> a mi també m'ho sembla perquè potser és on hi ha més recursos i més espai
<SiscoGarcia> doncs si us sembla ho deixo tal qual
<wagafo> I si engresquem nanos, profes i famílies o pot fallar
<wagafo> no pot fallar
<SiscoGarcia> ara mateix al nostre institut tenen moltes ganes d'implicar les famílies en activitats de tota mena
<SiscoGarcia> esperem que la festa, si l'organitzem naltros, també serveixi per crear comunitat educativa
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla que a Lleida, a nivell educatiu, s'associa l'Ubuntu al Torre Vicens... al menys entre els coordinadors d'informàtica que és el cercle on jo em moc
<wagafo> A Lleida i a tot Catalunya...
<SiscoGarcia> 8-)
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies per la floreta wagafo
<wagafo> SiscoGarcia la veritat que és un exemple a seguir
<SiscoGarcia> jo també ho penso wagafo i la veritat és que hi ha centres que s'hi van posant
<SiscoGarcia> per aquí de vegades ens truquen per veure com ho hem fet i la veritat és que és afalagador
<SiscoGarcia> a més, amb el canvi de Linkat cap a Ubuntu cada vegada hi ha més centres que s'hi posen
<SiscoGarcia> esperem que la fi del win xp junt amb la nova Linkat contribuexi a una major distribució de l'Ubuntu
<wagafo> A la universitat en canvi costa molt... Tot ho fan per a Windows
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, agafes el pdf doncs?
<SiscoGarcia> m'han dit que a la UdL que sempre ha anat amb Fedora ara estan migrant a Ubuntu 12.04
<SiscoGarcia> jo no ho he vist
<wagafo> Ara ens fan signar les actes electrònicament però sols es pot fer a Windows, mecagun
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: el pdf no se m'obre, em demana contrasenya
<wagafo> A la UPF hi havia doble arrencada amb Ubuntu però ara han canviat l'arrencada i encara no l'han restablert
<SiscoGarcia> noooo rafael_carreras mira't a dalt a la dreta i veuràs un lloc on diu baixar
<wagafo> Està molt bé això de l'owncloud, m'ho hauré de mirar...
<SiscoGarcia> fa dies que volíem instaŀlar i aquest estiu hem fet un canvi de servidors  i llavors l'hem instaŀlat... està força bé
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, has pogut baixar-lo?
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: no
<SiscoGarcia> doncs ara te'l faig arribar
<josepgallart> jo si :-D
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<rafael_carreras> teniu alguna cosa més?
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, te l'acabo de passar al correu ubuntu.cat
<SiscoGarcia> per mi està tot
<josepgallart> :-/
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies per la valoració que heu fet ;)
<josepgallart> ja esta tancada la data i lloc de la jornada per movils?
<rafael_carreras> la data sí
<wagafo> Els hem dit que ens interessava això del MADE/MOB si es pot fer en català
<josepgallart> ok
<wagafo> però encara no ens han confirmat que ho accepten
<josepgallart> intentare venir
<wagafo> ahir el contacte em va preguntar l'hora però després no va tornar a contestar
<wagafo> suposo que dilluns ja ho sabrem
<SiscoGarcia> a mi m'agradaria molt venir però cada vegada ho veig més complicat :(
<SiscoGarcia> espero que feu un bon resum els qui hi aneu :P
<wagafo> A veure què tal
<wagafo> per mi tampoc hi ha més temes
<SiscoGarcia> doncs bona nit a tots... i fins la propera!
<wagafo> Bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ############################################################
#ubuntu-cat 2015-01-27
<jacint> hola
<jacint> algu sap com es posa un .iso a un llapiç usb per a que es pugui arrencar?
#ubuntu-cat 2016-02-07
<european3> Bon dia!!!
<european3> Volia fer un preguntat?
<european3> Tinc un disc dur partit amb una unitat D:/ per poder instal.lat l'Ubuntu... i una ISO a C:/...
<european3> Que em recomaneu? Que em baixe l'Ubuntu a D:/?
<european3> Un altre nou? o el instal.le apartir de la ISO de C:/
#ubuntu-cat 2017-02-01
<AniolM> Bona nit equip!
<rafael_carreras> bobon vespre a tothom
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<wagafo> Hola
<josepgallart> bona nit a tots
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<wagafo> Algú se'n recorda quin era el tema que vaig anotar per a la reunió? No va la wiki i no me'n recordo, cada dia pitjor...
<AniolM> Hi havia el meu del HTTPS i el teu de la Jam
<wagafo> Ah sí, data per a la jam
<AniolM> I a mi la wiki em va
<rafael_carreras> bé, primer l'https
<josepgallart>  Data i lloc de la Ubuntu Jam.
<josepgallart> ami em funciona la wiki
<wagafo> A mi em surt allò de Internal Server Error
<AniolM> Doncs això del HTTPS
<wagafo> Quan clico a Reunions
<aniolgarcia> A mi també em funciona bé
<AniolM> La wiki fa dies que fa el tonto, ja ho vaig dir per les llistes que ahir no hi podia entrar
<giorgiograppa> La Ubuntu Jam de traducció?
<wagafo> Traducció i altres feines, a l'última vam recuperar el mirall
<wagafo> Vinga, si de cas parlem primer del tema HTTPS
<giorgiograppa> Doncs, sobre la Ubuntu Jam, us recordo que l'oferta per fer-la a l'Institut de L'Arboç és ferma. Si el lloc encara no s'ha decidit, ja sabeu...
<AniolM> Actualment la web no té suport https, només http
<AniolM> Posar https és molt fàcil i gratuït, per tant no veig motius per no posar-lo
<wagafo> Però sent una web més que res informativa, sense massa material sensible, val la pena?
<AniolM> És més, la web de softcatala té https, i si no recordo malament estem al mateix servidor
<josepgallart> a la adreça ja posa https
<AniolM> Home, encara que la web sigui informativa per accedir hi ha contrassenya
<wagafo> Doncs si no costa res i no fa mśs difícil l'accés no veig perquè no
<AniolM> El servidor és el de softcatalà oi?
<wagafo> Si, em sembla que és el mateix
<rafael_carreras> sí, jo penso que és bona pràctica posar https
<wagafo> Doncs fem-ho, li pregunto al Cubells si ho podem fer
<AniolM> Doncs són dues comandes, perquè només cal afegir un certificat per *.ubuntu.cat
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: el demanes tu, el certificat?
<AniolM> No cal
<rafael_carreras> no?
<AniolM> Avantatges de Let's ecnrypt
<AniolM> encrypt*
<AniolM> Ho gestiona un bot
<wagafo> Si cas li comento al Cubells, suposo que ell ho pot configurar
<rafael_carreras> d'acord
<AniolM> des del servidor poses una comanda, troba els sites de l'Apache o el nginx, li dius que els renovi automàticament i no te n'has de preocupar més
<AniolM> Fins i tot et modifica ell els .conf de l'Apache
<AniolM> És genial
<rafael_carreras> això sembla :)
<AniolM> D'acord wagafo, ja ens diràs a veure què
<wagafo> Però si tenen muntat algun altre sistema al servidor, potser millor si el fem servir, oi?
<AniolM> tenen let's encrypt
<AniolM> Ho acabo de mirar :P
<wagafo> Doncs d'acord
<AniolM> La majoria de webs de software lliure el fan servir, està suportat per la Linux Foundation i tal
<wagafo> Passem al segon tema? Ja tenim lloc per a la Jam, podem fixar data? (LLoc: L'Arboç)
<rafael_carreras> sí, quina data us va bé?
<rafael_carreras> i quina li va bé al giorgiograppa ?
<giorgiograppa> al giorgiograppa li van bé totes, mentre sigui dissabte :-)
<giorgiograppa> de tota manera, si avui triem un data...
<wagafo> Hauria de ser a principis de març, no?
<AniolM> Sí, això havíem dit
<rafael_carreras> jo tinc apuntat el 18 de març
<giorgiograppa> demà li pregunto al director si no hi ha cap activitat programada (no n'hi solen haver, i tampoc seria un problema)
<rafael_carreras> no sé per què
<giorgiograppa> homeeee! vespra de Falles? molt lleig, això... :-P
<rafael_carreras> pot ser un altre dia, és clar
<giorgiograppa> (és broma, eh?)
<wagafo> SI ho fixem amb temps no hi ha problema
<AniolM> Jo no sé com estaré d'exàmens, així que el dia que em digueu em sembla bé
<aniolgarcia> Jo estic igual que l'AniolM
<wagafo> Quan us va millor per exàmens? Més a principis de mes?
<AniolM> M'he descuidat l'agenda, així que ni idea :P
<aniolgarcia> Crec que més aviat, però no em feu gaire cas...
<AniolM> El març ja he fet l'avaluació, així que per la meva part no crec que en tingui molts de junts
<wagafo> Què tal el 12 de març?
<wagafo> Pendent que no li vaig millor un altre dia a l'institu
<rafael_carreras> és diumenge
<AniolM> Millor l'11
<AniolM> Que és dissabte
<wagafo> Doncs l'11
<rafael_carreras> per mi bé
<aniolgarcia> Per mi perfecte
<AniolM> Ostres el dia 11
<AniolM> Hi ha el Raspberry pi day
<AniolM> Millor un altre dia
<rafael_carreras> sí :)
<wagafo> Dnccs el 4 de març?
<AniolM> El 4 o el 18
<rafael_carreras> per mi, bé
<giorgiograppa> Quina seria la primera opció? El 4?
<wagafo> Doncs el que prefereixi el Giorgo...
<giorgiograppa> No tinc problemes.
<wagafo> Postser s
<wagafo> Potser sí el 4 té preferència pel tema exàmens
<aniolgarcia> Com us vaigi millor a vosaltres
<wagafo> A mi tant em fa
<AniolM> A mi també tant em fa
<wagafo> Quedem que ho cnfirmes tu, giorgiograppa
<AniolM> Mireu
<AniolM> Millor el 18
<AniolM> Ho he demanat i m'han dit que no tenim cap examen
<giorgiograppa> Sí, demà li pregunto al director i quan ho tingui clar, correu a la llista.
<AniolM> I que després del 4 en tenim 5
<AniolM> aniolgarcia tu com ho tens?
<AniolM> I el 4 a més són les Hpcodewars ara que hi penso
<wagafo> Quina agenda més atapeïda
<AniolM> Força
<AniolM> Jo el 4 no puc
<AniolM> No me'n recordava, perdoneu
<aniolgarcia> Doncs el 18, cap problema. Espero que no tingui res...
<rafael_carreras> el 18 a la una...
<wagafo> Adjudicat
<giorgiograppa> Molt bé, doncs demà pregunto com ho tenim el 18 i, en tenir-ho clar, informo a la llista.
<AniolM> Rafael ja t'ho recordaré, però pensa amb el meu USB please :P
<rafael_carreras> perfecte, giorgiograppa
<wagafo> Perfecte
<giorgiograppa> Grosso modo, quanta gent hi ha participat (in situ) els darrers cops? Ho pregunto per anar plantejant el tema intendència...
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: sí
<AniolM> L'últim cop vam ser 4
<wagafo> Si arribem a 5 serà un èxit
<rafael_carreras> a veure si aconseguim ser-ne 6 :)
<giorgiograppa> ui que poquets. De tota manera, preguntaré a la noia que porta la cantina si ens pot preparar alguna cosa per dinar.
<wagafo> Sinó busquem alguna cosa pel voltant
<giorgiograppa> Però, si som tan poquets, no sé si li sortirà a compte.
<giorgiograppa> hi ha alguns bars on es menja bé, una fonda i algun restaurant.
<rafael_carreras> mmm
<wagafo> Sí, potser millor
<giorgiograppa> La màquina del cafè, ho sento, és tan dolenta com les que podeu conèixer.
<wagafo> Em portaré el mate i el tèrmol
<wagafo> Doncs ja estem, oi? Demà tinc dia llarg...
<giorgiograppa> Olé, wagafo !
<AniolM> Diria que sí
<AniolM> rafael_carreras: La reunió de Caliu és dissabte 11 oi? Pel correu has dit dissabte 10 i em sembla que no existeix xD
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: vaja, doncs m'he colat, és dissabte 11
<wagafo> Vinga, bona nit a tots!
<AniolM> Perfecte merci!
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<josepgallart> Bona nit!!
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-01-31
<soruto> 47047
<SORUTO_> NO
<Rackrans> un dia en una pagina porno havia un video de una jugant al LoL
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-29
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> bona tarda avui e descobert que la  nostra paguina a Metuup a desaparegut, sembla que Canonical a tancat tot el que tenia a Metuup
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Doncs no me n'he assabentat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ni jo 😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Els de libresoft crec que també tenen un servei similar, i és programari lliure.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Perdó : framasoft.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> No passa res en podem prescindir, lo lleg es que no diguessin res
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Aquests de Canonical van de mal en pitjor :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Això a Debian no passa 😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😭
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ja ha saltat el del Front Popular de Judea!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> DISSIDENT!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> 😜😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @aniolm [Aquests de Canonical van de mal en pitjor :(], +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Ja ha saltat el del Front Popular de Judea!], i el del Front Judaic Popular :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [i el del Front Judaic Popular :P], I el del Front del Poble Judaic ;-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ... i espera
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> O és poma (com em deia mon iaio).
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-30
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
#ubuntu-cat 2019-02-01
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ara se'm guira feina 😅
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Monos 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> No hay problema, voy un rato a la UPF y me quedo ahí hasta que me avises que estás en casa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @wagafo [No hay problema, voy un rato a la UPF y me quedo ahí hasta que me avises que est …], 🤔
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> mmmmmm
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hahaha, s'ha tivocat!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Correcte, i com sou uns connectats tot i que el vaig esborrar ipso facto, l'heu vist tots 8-(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Jo no l'he vist! Algú n'ha fet una captura perquè passe a la posteritat? 😜😜😜😜😜😜😜😜😜😜😜😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Si vas al grup d'IRC del matrix el veuràs, no es pot esborrar...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Aparteu-vos-n'hi, que hi vaaaaaaaig!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ooooooh... Em pensava que era alguna de grossa... Quina desil·lusió...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> https://youtu.be/s8EM-cOniDk
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ho sento, però no me n'he pogut estar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [Ho sento, però no me n'he pogut estar], Com ets, com ets... 😁😁😁😁😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDDDDD
#ubuntu-cat 2020-01-28
<marcfp> hola
<wagafo> Hola
<marcfp> tinc una pregunta, que no es d'ubuntu propiament dit
<marcfp> sabeu com puc sincronitzar un software fet amb entorn grafic qt i c++ contra una base de dades ?
<marcfp> la meva pregunta es la base de dades hauria d'estar hostetjada sempre en un mateix servidor entenc, i amb el mateix nom, no ?
<marcfp> base de dades sqlite
<wagafo> Això és una pregunta massa especialitzada. No crec que aquí ningú et pugui ajudar
<marcfp> filedropper.com ?
<marcfp> wagafo: ok, merci
#ubuntu-cat 2020-01-29
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Ubuntu.cat is ko. Is It possible?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Sembla que el certificat HTTPS no s'ha renovat automàticament
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Miro aviam si pot fer-ho algú, si no ho faré jo demà
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Thanks man.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> 👌
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @cubells [Ubuntu.cat is ko. Is It possible?], Ja ho han arreglat. Merci per avisar!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Gràcies als qui ho heu fet possible
